# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Миг-29 (Академия)

## MAX

Взялся за постройку Миг-29 от Академии. Нужно сделать из нее 9-13. По мере сил и возможностей правлю кривые места модели. 
Хотелось бы выслушать советы, пока модель находится на ранней стадии сборки. Особенно интересует место между воздухозаборниками и передней нишей шасси.
Сразу оговорюсь по поводу гаргрота. Он может показатся переразмеренным, но по чертежам из Злинека почти идеал.

----------


## Kasatka

Максим, привет

Гаргрот выглядит нормально на мой взгляд. Ты сам его делал или НеОмегу использовал?

----------


## MAX

Да, это НеОмега. Встает нормально, только надо изнутри подточить как следует и пластик на модели тоже сточить чуток. 
Вот, сегодня уже задул кабину и ниши основныж стоек. Теперь, дня на три, займусь художественной росписью (под Хохлому :P ). Обязательно покажу результат.

----------


## MAX

Как обещал. Вот такой "кабинет" получается.
Рамка прицела и ручка управления пока не установленны.

----------


## Kasatka

я смотрю что НеОмега встает в пластик на Ура.. Вообще практически ничего точить не надо.
Это точно не Айрес..

Пока все ок =) Может быть, на мой взгляд, слишком сильно потерто.. Но это на любителя.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

КРУТО! у меня так не получается... :( 
как будете створки верхнего входа воздухозаборника имитировать? 
Они в жизни на стоянке немного провисают, у вас вклеена деталь, на которой они закрыты, но закрыты полностью. Может лучше травлом?
Обтекатель КОЛС необходимо срезать весь и перенести ближе к козырьку кабину, гляньте фото, увидите разницу в его местонахождении на модели/прототипе. 
А кабина- круто, нет слов!

----------


## MAX

Кабина точно НеОмега. Действительно, встает "на ура". Она ведь и делалась только под Академ.
Створкиверхнего воздухозаборника на стоянке должны быть закрыты, также как и основного ВЗ. При условии, что все системы самолета работают нормально. Если провисают, значит что-то неотрегулировано. По крайней мере мне так обьяснили пилоты.
Оптическую станцию, конечно буду переносить ближе к лобовому стеклу. Однозначно. Просто пока отпилил прозрачную часть, чтобы по ней сделать болванку для выдавливания прозрачного колпака.

----------


## Serega

Гаргрот мне не нравится по-прежнему. Это рюкзак какой-то. Жаль, что это смоляное прохиндейство достается именно моему любимому мигу-29. 

Кабина вышла просто КРУТО. Это факт. Но мне странно, почему для моделиста ценнее покорпеть над каким-то прибором, или моментом, которого никто никогда не увидит потом, ну или увидит ооочень редко, и при этот со спокойной душой ЗАБИТЬ на "схожесть образа". Ну да ладно, каждому своё.  :Wink:  




> Створкиверхнего воздухозаборника на стоянке должны быть закрыты...


 - тока если с пружинами все в порядке. Обычно они ослаблены достаточно, и провис есть. И это нормально. Но я б тут не морочился и сделал бы в закрытом виде.




> также как и основного ВЗ.


 - нет. на стоянке основные входы как раз открыты, если все работает штатно. открываются они при выключении движков. Их можно принудительно закрыть, но это делается редко. Обычно закрывают заглушками.  Фотки этого момента в сети есть.

----------


## MAX

> Гаргрот мне не нравится по-прежнему. Это рюкзак какой-то. Жаль, что это смоляное прохиндейство достается именно моему любимому мигу-29


Еще раз повторюсь. Гаргрот сделан правильно! И это факт. По сечениям все сходится почти идеально. Расхождения в пределах 0,3мм (т.е. толщина линий чертежей.) Делался гаргрот по реальной машине (на сколько мне известно). И "знающие люди" дали добро именно на этот гаргрот.
Может он не смотрится чисто визуально, пока. Допускаю. Если бы он был еще и другого цвета, то смотрелся бы еще страшнее. Давайте дождемся окончательной покраски. Там и посмотрим.

По фото того самолета, который я делаю (и не по одному) - на стоянке все закрыто наглухо. Буду делать по конкретной машине.

Спасибо.

----------


## Serega

Максим, насчёт гарегота еще раз  :)  (а то ты думал шо - смолу приклеил и усё? - не... так просто не отмажесси ) :lol: 

Так вот - дело в том, что если делать строго по злинеку, то грот не удастся поставить на модель. О как. Потому что модель косая напрочь.
Говорю, потому что делал я грот сам. Делал. И снимать потом пришлось, именно из-за этого факта.

Насчет "готовая модель будет иначе смотреться." Не будет - этот неомегский рюкзак все равно чужой.

И вот тут есть момент тонкий - грот надо делать некопийно, но чтобы было похоже. Он должен быть более пологий.

Если тебе интересно, я сфотаю свой долгострой, подсоберу его чтоб была более-менее целостная картина, и покажу. Заодно можно и сравнить.

кстати - какой именно самоль делается?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Максим, признавайтесь, как делали приборы?  :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Приборы - Макс же сказал, что использовал травло Эдиковское. Или я чего-то неправильно понял? =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ты всё правильно понял. А мне еще одни очки нужны.... :(

----------


## MAX

Скрестил НеОмегу с Эдиковским железом. Только приборка. Она сделана "сендвичем". Под железным верхом приборы на пленке.

А вот сегодня залил всю расшивку Супер моментом. Практически ни одной верной линии расшивки (только на гаргроте правильная). Придеться все ровнять и резать по новой. Тихий ужас! :(

----------


## MAX

> Так вот - дело в том, что если делать строго по злинеку, то грот не удастся поставить на модель. О как. Потому что модель косая напрочь.


Сегодня, наконец, увеличил чертежи из Злинека. И, что Вы думайте? Модель оказалась не такая уж и кривая. Да, отдельные трудноустранимые моменты присутствуют, но в целом. Очень даже вполне. Расшивка, правда, ни одной линии не совпвдает, но это детали. Завтра к вечеру постараюсь сделать фото с наложением модели на чертежи. Вот тогда посмотрим вместе и на рюкзак и на все остальное. 8)

----------


## MAX

Как обещал. Детали наложенные на чертежи. Наверняка будет полезно.

----------


## MAX

А вот гаргрот, который вызвал столько споров. Первый кадр сделан со смещением. Чтобы показать соответствие формы. Второй кадр точно по оси.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, спасибо, неплохо и наглядно

А есть возможность взять фотку реального МиГа и сравнить ее с гаргротом?

----------


## MAX

Я тоже думал об этом. Но, к сожалению, я не владею ФШ или другими программами в такой степени, чтобы сделать наложение. Понимаю, что это, наверняка не так сложно, но.. Ну не компьюторщик я. Больше моделис, всетаки. Если кто может это сделать, буду очень рад. Что для этого нужно постараюсь предоставить.

----------


## Kasatka

попробую сделать сам.. это несложно

нужно только найти хорошую фотку 9-13 в профиль не с очень близкого расстояния

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень понравилась модель, ждем фоток! :-)
Спасибо!

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, привет!
> Какие дал, на такие и смотрю. :о)) Ни на одной красного не видно. Но раз ты говоришь красное, значит будет красное.


кирпичного цвета антенка!

----------


## Serega

> кирпичного цвета антенка!


вердикт маниаков - перекрашуй. :-)

----------


## MAX

Спокойствие, только спокойствие. :о))
Все уже перекрашено. И даже больше получилось сделать сколы краски с желтым отливом. О, как!
К концу недели обязательно выложу все фотки. 26 - 30 штук, нормально?

----------


## Serega

> Спокойствие, только спокойствие. :о))
> Все уже перекрашено. И даже больше получилось сделать сколы краски с желтым отливом. О, как!
> К концу недели обязательно выложу все фотки. 26 - 30 штук, нормально?


ок! макс - ждём фоты для "заценки" окончательного результата :-)

----------


## Nazar

Максим, как просил, есть без колпаков, но их надо кадрировать

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, Володя!
То, что надо. Я так понимаю, что и рули и крылья стальные (темный металл). И еще вопрос. Радиопрозрачный обтекатель ГН отличается по тону от белого или нет? Я встречал и белые (чуть темнее основного цвета) и бежевые, как на Спароу. Можно без фото, просто подскажите.

----------


## Nazar

Такой , с кремовым оттенком цвет

----------


## MAX

Вот спасибо! Вот теперь все понятно.

----------


## MAX

Последний штрих, так сказать. Долго не мог найти подходящего по диаметру литника. Как нашел, сразу и ракетки Р-27 нарисовались.

----------


## Nazar

Макс, на фото неважно видно, но в местах , обозначенных красной чертой, идет уменьшение диаметра

----------


## MAX

Это на твоих фотках Р-27 с повышенной энергетикой. Там (где ты показал) как раз увеличение диаметра и длиннее они. А это простые Р-27. По чертежам они по всей длинне одинаковые.

----------


## Nazar

А,ну могет быть, я в ракетах не очень силен,жаль  Игоря (Миниарм) ракеты не достать , ракеты сделал , а в Россию они все никак не доедут.

----------


## MAX

Я вот тоже на них расчитывал. Тянул до последнего. Но, не судьба. А ты посмотри на картинку Миниармовских ракет. Там они в всех четырех типов как раз. Простые, энергетические и с головками двух типов.

----------


## Nazar

Да я что-то сразу внимание не обратил, думал ты будешь делать те что на фото, теперь въехал

----------


## Kasatka

Фотографии модели опубликованы в галерее сайта Моделизм.

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ig29/index.htm

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Фотографии модели опубликованы в галерее сайта Моделизм.
> 
> http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ig29/index.htm


Wonderful work!!
I've posted the link in master194.com for my French friends.

----------


## Kasatka

it's also at ARC

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...0&#entry983595

----------


## MAX

Сергей! Спасибо, что разместил информацию у наших зарубежных коллег. Попереводил тут, в меру сил моего автопереводчика. Чертовски приятно и интересно.

----------


## Антоха

Отличная получилась модель! Поздравляю МАХ!!!

----------


## haneto

Absolutely the best Fulrum-C I've ever seen!

And it's also a great pleasure it's finished by the native modeler from its motherland! :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Thanks! It is very pleasant such to hear.

----------


## Холостяк

Отличная работа!   

Вот ссылки на фото моделей МиГ-29 от Итальери и Ревель (1:32 и 1:72). Рекомендую взглянуть на сами модели, так и на интересный портал:
http://hsfeatures.com/features04/mig29atc_1.htm
http://hsfeatures.com/features04/mig29a_1.htm
http://hsfeatures.com/mig29a32fm_1.htm

http://hyperscale.com/galleries_air2004.htm

----------


## Redcat

Максим, у меня по Вашей модели еще один вопрос возник. травленые накладки с щелями над пушкой, между мотогондоллами и за верхними ВЗ  - накладки? или Вы вибирали пластик под них и делали заподлицо?
если выбирали, то как? 

Просто тоже колупаю сейчас 29-й, только спарку, и застопорился на этом месте....

----------


## Nazar

Денис, берешь решетку, прикладываешь на место и паяльничком аккуратненько.

----------


## MAX

Как правильно подсказывает Владимир - паяльничком.
Травленая деталь точно прикладывается в нужное место и паяльником "прижигается". Только надо аккуратно это делать. Переделывать, сами понимаете, будет проблематично.
Сначало жалом паяльника один угол "утопить". Затем другой. То, что пластик будет вылезать по краям, это ерунда. Потом надо как следует вышкурить. И еще. Паяльником нагревайте только травленую деталь, а не пластик. И не переборщите при утапливании детали в пластик.
На моем Миге все жалюзи так припаяны. И верхние, и снизу. Что интересно, клея при этом даже не нужно. Все само держится.

----------


## Redcat

О!!!
Володя, Максим, спасибо!
все гениальное рядом  :Cool:  

гы :) а я вчера час выпиливал лобзиком посадочное место под держатели подпитывающих створок и клеил их стык в стык....  :Redface:  
результат на румоде в самиздате.

на оставшихся буду осваивать технологию термообработки ;)

----------


## MAX

Тогда встречный вопрос. А в какой конфигурации Вы собираетесь делать воздухозаборники? Если стоянка, то верхние ВЗ подпитки вполне можно было и оставить родные в закрытом положении.

----------


## Redcat

> Тогда встречный вопрос. А в какой конфигурации Вы собираетесь делать воздухозаборники? Если стоянка, то верхние ВЗ подпитки вполне можно было и оставить родные в закрытом положении.


Конфигурация стояночная, совершенно верно.
Да, теоретически можно было б их оставить, но это было бы не спортивно  :Smile:  

как говорят французы - "дьявол в мелочах", фотки с открытым фонарем и опущенными примерно на 45 град. створками есть, а вид модели это оживит сильно. 
Мы ведь сами придумываем себе трудности, а потом героически из преодолеваем  :Wink:

----------


## ESM

Может быть этот вопрос уже задавалься, но я не заметил, но почему практически на всех моделях МиГ-а от Академии никто не переделавал один из самых бросаемых в глаза косяков - створки основных стоек шасси, ну и соответственно ВЗ в этом месте?
P.S. Может там все нормально и я не так смотрю  :Confused:

----------


## bogdan

Доброго времени суток! Отличная модель, впервые вижу ТАКОЙ МиГ -как живой, красавец. По поводу верхнего входа - створки могут "висеть" если по ним ходили( "слизало" шлицы на осях), могут все висеть, и не все, как наступали(нечего ходить где не положено) и только на тех сериях, где створки не подпружинены, например на 29607179хх - это 9-13 из Кишкунлацхазы 87 года выпуска, позже попавшие к нам, в 642 ГвИАП, а уже на 29607215хх 88 года выпуска створки подпружинены, и уже никак висеть не могут, кстати,  на верхнем входе должен трап стоять, и под трапом краска всегда темнее - меньше выгорает

----------


## MAX

Створки основных стоек шасси здесь конверсионные - они смоляные (идут в комплекте с нишами Ариес). Створки вполне соответствуют прототипу. Что с ними не так?
Воздухозаборник неправильный не только в районе шасси, но и практически по всей длинне. Не верны его сечения. Это беда абсолютно всех моделей (во всех масштабах) Миг-29. Это практически неустранимый недостаток. Это здесь уже обсуждалось.
А может я не совсем понимаю о чем идет речь. Обьясните (а лучше покажите) поподробнее, что Вы имеете в виду.На будущее пригодится.

----------


## MAX

> Доброго времени суток! Отличная модель, впервые вижу ТАКОЙ МиГ -как живой, красавец. По поводу верхнего входа - створки могут "висеть" если по ним ходили( "слизало" шлицы на осях), могут все висеть, и не все, как наступали(нечего ходить где не положено) и только на тех сериях, где створки не подпружинены, например на 29607179хх - это 9-13 из Кишкунлацхазы 87 года выпуска, позже попавшие к нам, в 642 ГвИАП, а уже на 29607215хх 88 года выпуска створки подпружинены, и уже никак висеть не могут, кстати,  на верхнем входе должен трап стоять, и под трапом краска всегда темнее - меньше выгорает


Спасибо!
Очень полезная информация по особенностям конструкции Миг-29. А нет ли подобной информации по "УБ". Просто Денис делает "УБ" и для него это было бы интересно. Хотя, у него есть подтверждающие фото, но все равно было бы полезно подчерпнуть нужную информацию у человека, непосредственно работающего на этой технике.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## bogdan

я на 29-х уже три года не работаю, нет уже 642 ГвИАП, разогнали, а по в/з спарочным - такая же ситуация, как и с поздними сериями - пружины стоят, поэтому створки верхнего входа висеть не будут, по крайней мере на спарках с 88 года выпуска, у нас старее не было. Если есть вопросы - спрашивайте, я сам моделист и на МиГах проработал в ТЕЧ 5 лет, поэтому информации много, поделюсь. Был вопрос в теме по газоотводу, который на левом наплыве, возле выхода ствола- на 9-13 и 9-12 видел только с двумя перегородками, а на спарках - и с двумя, и с пятью перегородками, и форма накладки с вентиляционными прорезями перед левым верхним входом разная, и расположение прорезей, причем видно, от года выпуска не зависит - на 9-51 88 г.в. гозотовод с двумя прорезями, как на 9-13, а на 9-51 89 г.в. - с пятью прорезями.

----------


## Serega

Здравствуйте, Богдан!

Приятно видеть на форуме человека, который имеет реальное понятие о технике!




> нет уже 642 ГвИАП, разогнали


 - это да. Жаль конешно. 

 Приятно видеть на форуме человека, который имеет реальное понятие о технике!




> Если есть вопросы - спрашивайте, я сам моделист и на МиГах проработал в ТЕЧ 5 лет, поэтому информации много, поделюсь.


Это здорово! Я вот с товарищами, такими же маниаками камуфла, окраски "копаю". Да и вообще интересуюсь. Потому - вопросы будут  :Wink:  Итак, по порядку.

1. Козырек перед ОЛС. На самолях вашего полка он был. А вот на всех или нет? И воообще - зачем он? потому как он иногда есть, а иногда и нет. Причем он есть на поздних 9-12, а на 9-13 систематичность его установки выяснить не получается. Пока что.

2. Камуфл ваших самолей. То, что 642 полк был вторым во всех ВВС с "цветным" камуфлом мог-29, это ясно уже всем наверно  :Wink:  , но вот вопрос - почему самоли пришли с таким камуфлом. В 115 полку камуфл при переоснащении заказывал на заводе зам по иас - вот им и покрасили. А как было у вас? Причем и в 115, и у вас спарки тоже пришли "цветные". То есть какая-то централизованность в окраске самолей именно полков имелась. Какая?

3. На миг-29 можно применять МБД3-У2Т-1 (тандемные бомбодержатели). Имелись ли они в коплектах к самолям (думаю что да), а вот применяли ли их хоть когда нибудь??? Лётчиков спрашивал - те не помнят.

4. Знак гвардии. По стилю он не заводской. Да и были с ним у вас не все самоли. Вывод - рисовали у вас. Зато у вас единственный полк с двухсторонним нанесением гвардии на миг-29. Вопрос - когда и кто рисовал, кто был автором этой идеи? Были ли еще какие-то рисунки, или идеи и т.д. 

5. С чем самоли летали на боевое применение как правило? Понятно, что подвесить можно много чего - но что подвешивали фактически?

6. СРО на 9-13. Что это были за самоли? Речь про машины с антенной "3 штырька" перед кабиной. Такие самоли были в числе ранних 9-12. Но почему на некорых 9-13 такое есть. Причем самолей таких - очень мало. Это из первых 9-13?

7. Ну и вопрос традиционный - есть ли снимки??? Особенно спарок. И особенно сверху бы.

Просто я занимаюсь восстановлением по снимкам (и последующей рисовкой) схем окрасок - на этом сайте есть мои работы, и основная тема миг-29, потому ищу любую инфу, а по вашему 642 полку инфа в виде снимков встречается очень нечасто и как правило неполная.

И вообще - *дальнейшему общению буду очень рад!* Хотелось бы еще вопросы задать, как поднакопятся.




> ....газоотводу, который на левом наплыве, возле выхода ствола- на 9-13 и 9-12 видел только с двумя перегородками, а на спарках - и с двумя, и с пятью перегородками,


 - если речь про решетку возле среза ствола - то она бывает "раннего" и "позднего типа" и на 9-12, и на 9-13. Но на 9-13 с такой решеткой "раннего" типа, там где прорезей много - известны лишь несколько самолетов. Причем они хоть и 9-13 - но с "ножами" на РН. Тоже очень нетипично.

А вот на 9-12 "поздний" тип решетки на советских самолях почти не встречался. Это были как правило поздние 9-12, которые шли на экспорт. И самолей таких в наших ВВС было мало - кубинка, луговая, и приволжский. Да и то - не все там такие были.




> и форма накладки с вентиляционными прорезями перед левым верхним входом разная


 - на 9-12/13 я видел только короткую. И перед ней 4 вентиляционных "окна". На спарках она бывает "короткая" и "длинная" - перед длинной 2 "окна". Точной инфы нету - но похоже на то, что "длинная" пошла на последних сериях спарок.

----------


## Serega

> кстати,  на верхнем входе должен трап стоять, и под трапом краска всегда темнее - меньше выгорает


 - стапудово этот эффект есть! И в ряде случаев он очень значителен может быть. Я на него кстати чуть не купился.

----------


## ESM

> Створки основных стоек шасси здесь конверсионные - они смоляные (идут в комплекте с нишами Ариес). Створки вполне соответствуют прототипу. Что с ними не так?
> Воздухозаборник неправильный не только в районе шасси, но и практически по всей длинне. Не верны его сечения. Это беда абсолютно всех моделей (во всех масштабах) Миг-29. Это практически неустранимый недостаток. Это здесь уже обсуждалось.
> А может я не совсем понимаю о чем идет речь. Обьясните (а лучше покажите) поподробнее, что Вы имеете в виду.На будущее пригодится.


Если подробнее, то на оригинале видно, что открытая створка шасси практически "огибает" ВЗ и нижняя ее кромка находится ниже ВЗ в этом месте. На моделе же она значительно выше, из-за того, что неверен не только сам размер створки, но и сам ниша шасси недостаточно опущена, ну и здесь из-за этого один из явных косяков в форме ВЗ.

Вот с этих ракурсов хорошо видна разница:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1171363624
http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/.../mig_29_28.jpg

----------


## MAX

Понятно. Спасибо.
Да, согласен. Этот недостаток, конечно, можно было бы попробовать исправить. И я даже (теперь уже) вполне представляю как это можно было бы сделать. Но! Попробуйте меня понять. В том временном цейтноте за всем не углядишь. К тому же достаточно сложно было заранее просчитать это место до установки ниш шасси в воздухозаборник. Как Вы понимаете, после установки ниш исправить что-либо практически невозможно, к сожалению. Там всего-то надо было подрезать на 2-3мм нижний край ниши и створка опустилась бы в нужное положение. Как говорится: "Знал бы прикуп - жил бы в Сочи." Другим моделистам, идущим за мной, будет легче. :о)

----------


## ESM

Хорошо, что хоть сами створки не родные, с родными вообще смешно смотриться, но а так почти не заметно, нужно знать где искать  :Smile:  , да и понятно - все косяки не неайдешь и не исправишь.
А модель классная, очень понравилась - так держать!

----------


## Антоха

> я на 29-х уже три года не работаю, нет уже 642 ГвИАП, разогнали, а по в/з спарочным - такая же ситуация, как и с поздними сериями - пружины стоят, поэтому створки верхнего входа висеть не будут, по крайней мере на спарках с 88 года выпуска, у нас старее не было. Если есть вопросы - спрашивайте, я сам моделист и на МиГах проработал в ТЕЧ 5 лет, поэтому информации много, поделюсь...


Ух!!! Где же Вы раньше были;-)
Разрешите пару вопросов не по моделированию, а по реальным машинам? Я Вам в "личный кабинет" отпишу, чтобы тут не оффтопить...

----------


## bogdan

Доброго времени суток! ух, как много вопросов! постараюсь ответить. итак: 1. козырек перед КОЛС "т.н. мавзолеем" - это доработка по бюллетеню " для предохранения визира изд 13С при выполнении учебных применений" , 9-13 из Венгрии были доработаны в части, а 9-13 из нашей части с завода пришли уже доработанные в процессе производства, они есть в комплекте 1:1 ко всем самолетам, да и защитный чехол под КОЛС на 9-13 по форме учитывает наличие козырька,а есть или нет - от вида применения зависит, надо КОЛС включать - сняли, а потом забыли поставить(как всегда)-он крепится на 3-х четвертьоборотных винтах, снять не проблема(как и поставить) ,нотранн он "русского стандарта" т.е. невзаимозаменяем с другими ЛА, поэтому на нем бортовой номер нанесен, размера и формы как "пилотке" - законцовках килей. фото есть, как отсканирую - вывешу. 2. По камуфляжу - полк то был ИБАшным, переходили на МиГ-29 с "Кайр"-МиГ-27К в порядке эксперимента, поэтому и камуфляж ИБАшный, я сам не присутствовал :Redface:  молод еще был, но по словам людей, их принимавших, такой окрас уже был на ЛА при приемке их в Луховицах, то есть окрас никто не заказывал, а спарка камуфлированная была одна б/н 61 (50903011844 выпуска 11.88 г), причем окрас отличался от 9-13 и цветами и формой пятен( красили в Горьком),остальные спарки - стандартного окраса кроме б/н 62 - она ушла в Кубинку в начале 90- х и пропала ( была ретранслятором - редкая машина), вместо нее пришла б/н 64 , в комплектации "Б" - для друзей СССР в стандартном окрасе, с КСА-2. 3. МБД3-У2Т-1 шли в комплектах с ЛА ( съемное вооружение), поэтому применялись (полигон - рядом), когда полк был ИБАшным, и на регламентные работы и х таскали исправно, когда уже были ИАП (вместе с Б-8М ,КМГУ-2 и АПУ-68).4 гвардейский знак - местный, видел трафареты в ТЕЧ, откуда идея - не знаю, но полк был гвардейский и наносили их на все ЛА, в том числе и на "венгров", а из графики - только МиГовские эмблемы, притом в одном цвете - темно-синем. на спарке была девица контуром на правой консоли ГО снизу, постараюсь выяснить, расспрошу технаря, может есть фото, и пантера черная там же, на спарках, перед козырьком. 5. по применению в ИБА выясню, а в ИАП - 2хР-27Р, 4хР-60 или 4хР-73, кстати, виденная мною где-то модель с 2хР-27, 2хР-60 и 2хР-73 -нереальна, так не может быть, нет такого варианта подвески в списке возможных, сегодня уточнил у вооруженца с мигов- иначе одна из пар "малых" ракет сойдет неуправляемой, разная система целеуказания. По поводу СРО уточню у матерых спецов по РЭО, а фото есть, и чертеж вида сверху есть,чертил по обмерам ЛА, ибо злинековские при всей "богатости" по сериям неверны по длине ЛА (9-13),  не учитывают длину токосъемников (170 мм), что много, отсюда и неверная длина фюзеляжа и размеры ГО

----------


## Антоха

Спасибо за исчерпывающие ответы!!!
В личку не смотрели? я там еще кое что поспрашивал...



> Доброго времени суток! ух, как много вопросов! постараюсь ответить. итак: 1. козырек перед КОЛС "т.н. мавзолеем" - это доработка по бюллетеню " для предохранения визира изд 13С при выполнении учебных применений" , 9-13 из Венгрии были доработаны в части, а 9-13 из нашей части с завода пришли уже доработанные в процессе производства, они есть в комплекте 1:1 ко всем самолетам, да и защитный чехол под КОЛС на 9-13 по форме учитывает наличие козырька,а есть или нет - от вида применения зависит, надо КОЛС включать - сняли, а потом забыли поставить(как всегда)-он крепится на 3-х четвертьоборотных винтах, снять не проблема(как и поставить) ,нотранн он "русского стандарта" т.е. невзаимозаменяем с другими ЛА, поэтому на нем бортовой номер нанесен, размера и формы как "пилотке" - законцовках килей. фото есть, как отсканирую - вывешу.


интересно, очень интересно! Вы открыли мне глаза на этот "колпак" - всё, как обычно оказалось проще простого :Biggrin:  



> 2. По камуфляжу - полк то был ИБАшным, переходили на МиГ-29 с "Кайр"-МиГ-27К в порядке эксперимента, поэтому и камуфляж ИБАшный, я сам не присутствовал молод еще был, но по словам людей, их принимавших, такой окрас уже был на ЛА при приемке их в Луховицах, то есть окрас никто не заказывал, а спарка камуфлированная была одна б/н 61 (50903011844 выпуска 11.88 г), причем окрас отличался от 9-13 и цветами и формой пятен( красили в Горьком)...


То что самоли получали в таком окрасе прямо с Луховиц, как раз и показывает факт того, что данный камуфляж специально "заказали". Вопрос в кто и от чего отталкивались в выборе "колора". Мне кажется, что раскраску срисовали с МиГ-29 приготовленных для Чехов - уж очень они похожи друг на друга! И по срокам приемки они близки.



> ...остальные спарки - стандартного окраса кроме б/н 62 - она ушла в Кубинку в начале 90- х и пропала ( была ретранслятором - редкая машина), вместо нее пришла б/н 64 , в комплектации "Б" - для друзей СССР в стандартном окрасе, с КСА-2.


расскажите что значит "ретранслятор"? 
У меня где-то была ч/б фотография 62-й спарки где действительно видно, шо она тоже в ИБАшном камуфляже... поищу и выложу сразу как найду. Но вот в Кубинке такой машины вроде не засвечивалось! Думаю сего удивительного зверя народ бы запомнил!
А серые спарки получали часом не с венгрии?




> 4 гвардейский знак - местный, видел трафареты в ТЕЧ, откуда идея - не знаю, но полк был гвардейский и наносили их на все ЛА, в том числе и на "венгров"...


В том то и дело что не на все самоли гвардию наносили... сто пудово эмблема была на 07,08,40,41,42,43,46... и из сереньких венгров только на 20



> ...а из графики - только МиГовские эмблемы, притом в одном цвете - темно-синем. на спарке была девица контуром на правой консоли ГО снизу, постараюсь выяснить, расспрошу технаря, может есть фото, и пантера черная там же, на спарках, перед козырьком.


девица это мощно:-) на как спарке не уточните?
Про пантеру теперь весь мир знает... правда с дурной стороны:-( 
64-ю спарку, на которой данный рисунок был, поймали в том году в Гон-Конге... не лучшая реклама... У вас для истории не сохранился её завномер? а то я опасаюсь что самолёт утилизируют как кофискат и мы больше никогда ничего не узнаем о МиГ-29УБ борт 64 синий. 





> 5. по применению в ИБА выясню, а в ИАП - 2хР-27Р, 4хР-60 или 4хР-73, кстати, виденная мною где-то модель с 2хР-27, 2хР-60 и 2хР-73 -нереальна, так не может быть, нет такого варианта подвески в списке возможных, сегодня уточнил у вооруженца с мигов- иначе одна из пар "малых" ракет сойдет неуправляемой, разная система целеуказания. По поводу СРО уточню у матерых спецов по РЭО, а фото есть, и чертеж вида сверху есть,чертил по обмерам ЛА, ибо злинековские при всей "богатости" по сериям неверны по длине ЛА (9-13),  не учитывают длину токосъемников (170 мм), что много, отсюда и неверная длина фюзеляжа и размеры ГО


Вроде считается, что злинек лучше всего проработал МиГ-29, но возможно Вы нас вернете на истинный путь


Вот несколько фотографий Ваших машин засветившихся в разное время в сети
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/MiG-29-61-9-51.jpg
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/MiG-29-77-9-13.jpg
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/web16.jpg

----------


## Serega

Богдан - огромное спасибо за ответы и фоту!!! Респект!

Продолжим общение, вот хотелось бы задать некоторые уточняющие вопросы.

1. Почему, на Ваш взгляд, у нас в авиапроме была такая невзаимозаменяемость деталей? Понимаю, что вопрос большой, но все же?




> поэтому на нем бортовой номер нанесен, размера и формы как "пилотке" - законцовках килей. фото есть, как отсканирую - вывешу.



2. как это? он же совсем маленький. Может мы про разное говорим???





> переходили на МиГ-29 с "Кайр"-МиГ-27К в порядке эксперимента


 - что это был за эксперимент? имелся ли в перспективе переход на миг-29м?? И почему выбрали именно 642 полк?





> б/н 62 - она ушла в Кубинку в начале 90- х и пропала ( была ретранслятором - редкая машина)


 - а можно поподробнее про неё? что за ретранслятор и как применялся? чем отличалась внешне?





> вместо нее пришла б/н 64 , в комплектации "Б" - для друзей СССР в стандартном окрасе, с КСА-2


 - про этот самоль можно подробнее тоже? Откуда, и почему? самоль был из невыкупленных?





> МБД3-У2Т-1 шли в комплектах с ЛА ... поэтому применялись (полигон - рядом), когда полк был ИБАшным, и на регламентные работы их таскали исправно


 - что подвешивали на них как правило? И почему они были на регламентах? что там на МБД за работы надо делать было?




> полк был гвардейский и наносили их на все ЛА, в том числе и на "венгров",


 - не согласен. Не на всех, как фоты говорят.





> МиГовские эмблемы....девица контуром на правой консоли ГО снизу, постараюсь выяснить, расспрошу технаря, может есть фото, и пантера черная там же, на спарках, перед козырьком


 - вот про это можно ли подробнее?? и фоты конешно, если можно... :Rolleyes:  





> а фото есть


 - вот фото нам интересно любые. ЛЮБЫЕ. Не то время, чтоб разбрасываться инфой.






> и чертеж вида сверху есть,чертил по обмерам ЛА


 - вот ЭТО было бы ОЧЕНЬ интересно посмотреть!!!!!

----------


## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги!
В сязи с перспективой написания статьи о постройке моего Мига прошу у Вас разрешения на использование фотографий, размещеных Вами в данной ветке (крупные планы и общие виды), для использования в качестве иллюстраций будущей статьи.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Антоха

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> В сязи с перспективой написания статьи о постройке моего Мига прошу у Вас разрешения на использование фотографий, размещеных Вами в данной ветке (крупные планы и общие виды), для использования в качестве иллюстраций будущей статьи.
> Заранее благодарен.


можно конкретней:-) шо уважаемый джин желает?

----------


## Антоха

Вопрос для *bogdan*
Возвращаясь к главной теме этой ветки, к модели Максима, как Вы считаете на сколько точно пластик "академии" передаёт место перехода фонаря кабины в гаргрот? MAX очень удачно скрыл этот участок просто открыв кабину... интересно Ваше мнение, в свете того, что упоминались сделанные Вами схемы и чертежи, на которых это место должно быть хорошо прорисовано

----------


## MAX

> можно конкретней:-) шо уважаемый джин желает?


Антон, привет!
Ну, из твоих многое.  :Rolleyes:   Во- перовых, это фото самого борта №29 (2-3шт.). Во-вторых - детальная сьемка отдельных фрагментов (все соответственно ужатых). Ну и конечно с указанием авторства фотографий (из чего архива).

----------


## bogdan

Добрый... Продолжим: 1. По взаимозаменяемости деталей - это не только на МиГах, но и на всех типах ЛА такая картина,имею опыт определенный :Frown:  . на МиГах - створки верхнего входа не взаимозаменяемы, ремкомплект приходит вообще без задних кромок, написано : подгоните по месту путем постановки полос из дюраля, капоты двигателей индивидуальны по размерам, количеству винтов крепления и т.д.,вообще нет такого люка или элемента обшивки, который можно было бы переставить без доработки с борта на борт, даже конуса индивидуальны, это технология производства - на все сущетвуют допуска по размерам и форме, они могут складываться в плюсы или в минуса, отсюда и разница. По козырьку - нет, номер там такой же размером на весь козырек, как на пилотке, отсканирую фото б/н 24 со стороны козырька, вывешу. Уточнил у спецов по козырьку, они вспомнили - появление его следствие удешевления производства стекол для КОЛС - на 9-12 были стекла из монокристалла, они не мутнели в эксплуатации, на 9-13 упростили - поставили из обычного оптического стекла, оно серело и теряло прозрачность (браковочный признак -потеря 30% прозрачности), поэтому ввели козырьки с 9-13, насчет спарок не знаю, были все без козырьков, возможно это следствие того, что спарки производили в Горьком  путем установки носовой части собственного производства на планер  9-12 выпуска зав. № 30 . Самолеты МиГ-29 применять в ИБА не планировались, полк продолжил традицию освоения новой техники - Су-7б, МиГ-23бн, и МиГ-29, старики говорят, что эти борта делали специально для ИБА, на них возможно было применение специизделий до 07.92 г, стояли пульты С-31 в кабине с переключателем специзделия, а борта должны были потом уйти куда-то в ГСВГ (поэтому и ЗИПов на складах не было почти - это факт). спарка 62 осталась в Краснодаре, по уточненным данным(там был ремзавод?), ее не отдали после развала союза, ретранслятор отличался наличием еще дополнительных радиостанций, как это было на  б/н 62 не знаю, это так говорили - ретранслятор, но аналогичные спарки МиГ-23УБ выпуска 72 года я видел сам, их разделали в 2000-2001 году(2 шт), на них радиостанции стояли вместо весовых макетов РП-21 в носу, их долго не хотели списывать, уникальные машины. По- б/н 64 з/н 50903014896 выпуска 01.89 - она не летала долго, не было КСА-2 для нее(которое с приводом ГП-21), а судя по бюллетеням, КСА-2 на 9-51 поздних шло только для вар Б, да и радисты говорят, что по оборудованию была проще, ее киль есть на  фото б/н 61, серый такой. По вооружению уточнил: такая картина - летали на полигон с ФАБ(ОФАБ)-500 - 4 шт - точки 1,2,3,4, или Б-8М-1 там же, плюс патроны для пушки, стреляли интенсивно, или четыре сотки на 1,2 точках на упомянутых МБД, причем ракеты не применяли, и даже не проводили сопряжение с бортом, а про регламенты - цитата из НИАС " самолет поставляется на выполнение регламентных работ с комплектом съемного вооружения" , это обязательно и это все тягали в ТЕЧ, в том числе и баковые пилоны под ПКБ для 9-13(взаимозаменяемость :Wink:  ). По значку гвардии - он был на всех бортах , кроме 21 венгерский (17921) и 19 венгерский (17935), там целая история -когда борта пришли  в полк из венгрии, было 4 АЭ(1990 год), потом начали раздавать борта - в другие полки ушли "венгры" и за компанию и  наши камуфлированные, осталось из венгров только б/н16,19,20,21,22,24, и заставили нанести значки на все борта, потом заставили закрасить, потом опять нанести и с 98 года картина уже не менялась - где восстановили, где нет, так и остались, см. фото б/н 21 по состоянию на август 2003 года - видно, что значка не было вообще. По  кошке - пантера черная и красный глаз - алмаз, была на 64 и 65 спарке, з/н 18194, и девица только там, фото  ейной дамы на ГО нет, но есть фото дамы и кошки по тому же трафарету, только на Су-25УБ, бывший  техник б/н 65 обещал помочь с фото  65 -й спарки, отсканирую , вывешу. По вооружению - уточнил - можно подвесить только два типа ракет, три нельзя, СУВ не позволит их применить. По переходу рамы  фонаря в грот - там хитрая конструкция, ось вращения рамы фонаря используется только при  открытии фонаря, на закрытом фонаре  рама держится на 4 замках, ось разблокирована и прикрывается подвижными створочками( трапециевидными)между рамой и гротом, там же , за створочками начинается  характерный переход из рамы фонаря 9-12 в грот 9-13 с горизонтальной подштамповкой, и сечение  грота там характерное, с ступенькой. Антенны СРО трехштырьковые на наших бортах отсутствовали, но панель под их установку сверху вырез имела , закрытый ромбовидной накладкой на герметике ВИТЕФ (розовый такой),а снизу на ее месте стоит антенна СО , треугольная, по словам радистов, такая была только на ранних 9-12 с подбалочными килями, потом их доработали. По чертежам - я добавил таблицу с геометрическими характеристиками, правда для 72 масштаба, я в нем работаю, измерения остались, могу отсканировать и выложить, но вид у них... рабочие листки. Для измерений ЛА выставлялся в горизонт по СГФ, отклонения по расположению люков и расшивки не более 10-12 мм(1:1), пресловутая индивидуальность каждого ЛА , это полностью оригинальный чертеж, когда чертил - не было чертежей у меня из злинека :Smile:  , жду комментариев, это моя первая работа. Пунктиром показаны выступающие элементы планера. Ну вроде все...

----------


## Антоха

море информации!!!! возьму паузу, чтобы всё это осознать :Biggrin:  

параллельно увеличу ваш чертеж до 48-го масштаба и сравню с другими работами... 

и конечно огромное Вам спасибо за то что сохранили для нас такой объём истории!

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, привет!
> Ну, из твоих многое.   Во- перовых, это фото самого борта №29 (2-3шт.). Во-вторых - детальная сьемка отдельных фрагментов (все соответственно ужатых). Ну и конечно с указанием авторства фотографий (из чего архива).


Макс, дружище! ты мне пришли ссылки на то что тебе требуется для статьи и я постараюсь уладить все возможные нюансы ;-)

----------


## Serega

Добрый вечер опять!

Огромное спасибо за подробные ответы!!!




> вообще нет такого люка или элемента обшивки, который можно было бы переставить без доработки с борта на борт


 - но все-таки переставляли?

Вообще, вот такой вопрос - какое у вас, как у техника, оставил миг-29 впечатление? Был ли он шагом вперед технологически, какова простота/удобство обслуживания, надежность? (как-то переписывался с техником из Дамгартена - говорил, что 9-12 ранние ломались нещадно, были борта, которые ваще в ТЭЧ "жили" )

Что на них было самым проблемным вообще?

И кстати - как обеспечивался ремонт? были проблемы с этим или нет?

... но "подгоните по месту" - это шедевр!  :Biggrin:  




> на 9-12 были стекла из монокристалла, они не мутнели в эксплуатации, на 9-13 упростили - поставили из обычного оптического стекла, оно серело и теряло прозрачность


 - во как... Видать, не могли обеспечить приемлемое по количеству изготовление без брака. Как обычно.  :Mad:  Кстати, были ли серии самолей, кторые по качеству отличались? 




> насчет спарок не знаю, были все без козырьков


 - ну эт знач у вас. Бывали и с козырьками. Но я тока чешские такие видел. Наши нет.




> старики говорят, что эти борта делали специально для ИБА, на них возможно было применение специизделий


 - хм. Вроде ж специзделия везде применяться могли, не только в иба. А даж и на су-25. Более того - летчик немецких мигов как-то обмолвился, что и у них можно было тоже - тока надо какую-то запчасть(в случае войны в ГСВГ ее бы им дали, типа того). А так самоль готов (конструктивно) - так то ваще 9-12 был и не иба.




> спарка 62 осталась в Краснодаре, по уточненным данным(там был ремзавод?)


 - да, ремзавод там.




> ФАБ(ОФАБ)-500 - 4 шт - точки 1,2,3,4, или Б-8М-1 там же


 - а какие именно пятисотки? ШН или М62 и т.д. ? Были ли РБК или КМГУ?




> или четыре сотки на 1,2 точках на упомянутых МБД


 - как это четыре? всего 4 или "по четыре"? не понял я чегось... Просто про те что я говорю - это те что 2 бомбы одна за другой висят, и на пилоне том тока 2 узла. То есть 4 бомбы не повесишь.




> в том числе и баковые пилоны под ПКБ для 9-13(взаимозаменяемость ).


 - вот еще вопросец. Баковые пилоны бывают "короткие" и "длинные". У вас какие были?

И еще. Вот странно, что миг-23, затаренный баками, так-таки мог тащить свои 6 ракет. А вот на миг-29, можно ли было при повеске баков поставить апу470 для р27 на средние точки?

И были ли двойные апу (как апу60-2)  на миг-29? То есть - можно ли было подкинуть 3 бака и 6 ракет?




> но есть фото дамы и кошки по тому же трафарету, только на Су-25УБ, бывший  техник б/н 65 обещал помочь с фото  65 -й спарки, отсканирую , вывешу


 - будем ждать!!! мы ж не тока камуфл миг-29 копаем, но и других советских самолетов.




> а снизу на ее месте стоит антенна СО , треугольная, по словам радистов, такая была только на ранних 9-12 с подбалочными килями, потом их доработали.


 - были даж 9-13 с тремя штырьками снизу и сверху. О как. Но я такой самоль видел тока один. А вот насчет 9-12 наших - мне кажется там ставили сразу "пароль" (треугольная антенна), а если и дорабатывали - так то наверное самые первые самоли.




> По чертежам - я добавил таблицу с геометрическими характеристиками, правда для 72 масштаба, я в нем работаю, измерения остались, могу отсканировать и выложить, но вид у них... рабочие листки.


 - дык, это ж ИНФА! Конешно выкладывайте несмотря на вид!!!




> это полностью оригинальный чертеж, когда чертил - не было чертежей у меня из злинека , жду комментариев, это моя первая работа. Пунктиром показаны выступающие элементы планера.


 - круто! Однозначно круто!!! Потому хотя бы, что вы от слов к делу перешли, и тока промерять - уже немалый труд!!! РЕСПЕКТ!!!! 

Вопрос - а сбоку есть виды??? 

-----

Огромное спасибо, что не прошли мимо нас, простых маниаков камуфла и любителей миг-29!!! За снимки респект отдельный (хотя часть у нас и имелась ранее )!!!! Не - это класс! вот за тем и форум!

Ну и конешно жду ответа на свои вопросы далее.

----------


## Skylark

поскольку тема близка... не смог "пройти" мимо...  :Smile:  
Во-первых, СПАСИБО Карпенко Б. В. за ценную информацию!


но есть несколько вопросов автору замеров...

1. как измерялся диаметр носового обтекателя: по торцу фланца обтекателя или по краю радиопрозрачной части?

2. в каком месте мерялся диаметр внешнего кольца створок соплового аппарата: по срезу или по максимальному диаметру?

3. как измерялась ширина корпуса в районе стабилизаторов и в районе консолей крыла? 


часть собственных материалов по МиГам выкладывал здесь: http://forum.lockon.ru/showthread.php?t=18886
возможно, это добавит пару центов в копилку этой темы...  :Smile: 

никак не могу согласиться с автором по размаху стабилизатора... 
размах крыла 11360 мм - размер без учета БАНО...

по виду "сверху" пара замечаний: 

рама козырька и контуры самого козырька фонаря все-таки несколько другие.

задняя кромка остекления фонаря на виде "сверху" имеет дугообразный вид.

верхние стыки обшивки грота сразу за фонарем (район верхних входов) в силу особенностей местных сечений не должны быть параллельны на виде "сверху".

Остальное будем внимательно изучать...  :Smile:  
И конечно же, жду продолжения!

С уважением, 
Алекс.

----------


## AndyK

Вау! Вот так тема поперла!  Богдану огромный респект за толковые и обстоятельные разъяснения. Постараюсь в ближайшее время присоседиться к своим друзьям-коллегам  Антохе и Сереге и принять участие в разговоре, ибо инфы море надо усе "переварить". Не могли бы Вы запостить фото Су-25УБ с дамой и кошкой, о котором упоминали выше на ветке? 

С уважением, Андрей

----------


## MAX

> Макс, дружище! ты мне пришли ссылки на то что тебе требуется для статьи и я постараюсь уладить все возможные нюансы ;-)


ОК! Договорились.
До фоток пока далеко. Как только дойдет дело до оформления фотографиями, сразу дам тебе знать какие понадобятся.
Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Богдану огромное спасибо!
Действительно тема поперла. Пусть админы не рассматривают это как флейм. Инфа чрезвычайно полезная. С нетерпением буду ждать еще чертежей и разнообразных фото. Сам то я тоже, 72-ой собираю. Так, что Богдан, вся надежда на тебя. :о)

----------


## Serega

> часть собственных материалов по МиГам выкладывал здесь: http://forum.lockon.ru/showthread.php?t=18886
> возможно, это добавит пару центов в копилку этой темы


 - маниак... как есть маниак!!! Это пять!!! Зачет, респект и уважуха.

З.Ы. Я, по глупости, ранее думал что я моделист нулевой. Теперь оказуется - я глубоко минусовый моделисьт  :Biggrin:

----------


## bogdan

Добрый..! 1. Извиняюсь, на спарке б/н 64 "нашелся" козыречек упомянутый, но спарка комплектации Б, поэтому видно он и есть, искал фото спарки, нашел в семейном альбоме, вывешу. 2. по вооружению - тип бомб не знаю. По подвеске - пятисоток - всего четыре, по одной на т.1,2,3,4, сотки - по 2 шт на т. 1,2,КМГУ-2 были, баковые пилоны - "длинные" - это которые с "хвостиком" на чертежах? если так, то у нас короткие были, длинных никогда не видел. ни видел никогда АПУ-470 на других точках подвески, оно длиннее П-72 и П-62, поэтому для него специальный третий узел есть только на т.1 и 2 ,  П-62-2 не было у нас, уточнялся у вооруженцев специально. По взаимозаменяемости - когда пошла эпопея со створками верхнего входа( начали западать ), пробовали переставлять с других ЛА , не подходят никак, потом достали ремкомплект, оттуда и такая фраза "сильная", сетки за верхними входами продавленные пытались менять, такая же картина, люк КСА нижний менять пытались - не подходит не по обводам ни по количеству винтов и т.д. По специзделию - пульты уже стояли у нас, их не надо было нигде получать, устанавливать, проверять работоспособность - в этом и разница. По чертежам -я ознакомился с упомянутым материалом, серъезнейшая работа, респект, по размерам ГО- такой размах указан в ч.1 РТЭ 9-12 (ГК-473), впрочем, как и размах крыла, но я перемеряю, вскоре будет возможность, я замерял длину задней кромки ГО от разрядников (не размах) , получилось 2087 мм, и длину передней кромки отъемной части ГО от хорды в плоскости внешнего разрядника( по линии стыка листов обшивки ) , получилось  2733 мм, хорда 1195 мм, ширина закругленной части 230мм, состыкуется все это при заданной стреловидности и ширине фюзеляжа 3510 мм в месте стыка обтекателя привода ГО(ширина 80 мм)  с бортом (максимальный зазор 20 мм)  с упомянутым вами  размахом?.А при каком положении ГО делался замер?  0 градусов ?, ведь ось поворота ГО расположена под углом, не меняется ли размах при отклонении консолей ГО "хвостиком вниз"? По длине ЛА:17320мм   - длина с разрядниками,я тоже думал, что без них, и у меня на чертеже длина  не совпала, я чертил с двух концов -от ПВД и от ГО, чтобы себя проверить, и у меня не сошлось на длину разрядников как раз, три раза перемерял,не мог понять где ошибка. По крылу размах мог быть и с ошибкой ,мне трудно измерить было размах, мешало оборудование в ангаре, но у меня сошлось, видимо ошибся, перемеряю. Измерения ширины проводились на самолете , выставленном в горизонте на гидроподъемниках, с помощью отвесов , делались отметки на полу ангара , потом измерялся размер между  отметками. По козырьку - да мне он сам не нравится по форме, намучился с ним, но там сложные обводы, а опыта черчения ЛА по измерениям не было :Frown:  . По подфонарной раме- мерялось при снятом фонаре, прямо по раме, размеры точны, вот обводы наверное хромают, и по задней кромке остекления- спасибо ,что указали, я измерял отдельно снятый фонарь на тележке, не учел, что он стоит под углом на ЛА. Сопла мерялись по срезу, и диаметры замеров получились разные 910 и 880 мм -это зависит от места выпуска двигателей -Омск или Москва и настройки топливной автоматики управления соплом (омские коптят больше- характерный признак). Конус мерялся снятый, на подставке , установленный горизонтально,диаметр - по срезу дюралевой  обечайки,длина - вместе с ПВД, потом ПВД отдельно. А вообще ничего, что мы в теме по созданию модели разговор ведем? Может переедем в другой раздел? Как вам окраска МиГ-29 312 серии , Мартыновка, 2006 год ? и обещанная пантера:

----------


## Serega

Йоооо - это ПЕСНЯ!!!! Вот это общение, я понимаю!!!!




> на спарке б/н 64 "нашелся" козыречек упомянутый, но спарка комплектации Б, поэтому видно он и есть, искал фото спарки, нашел в семейном альбоме, вывешу


 - о! Эт здорово. Таки я прав, что эти козырёчки были в большинстве поздних машин. А фото конешно ждём!!!




> по вооружению - тип бомб не знаю. По подвеске - пятисоток - всего четыре, по одной на т.1,2,3,4, сотки - по 2 шт на т. 1,2,КМГУ-2 были


 - о! Это уже что-то. Просто у меня один ваш самоль запланирован в рисовку камуфла. Но охота его показать с ибашным оружием.




> у нас короткие были, длинных никогда не видел


 - была фота такого пилона, но тоже всего одну я видел. Вообще - у меня такое чувство, что длинных было вовсе мало. Или это бадяженный какой-то.




> люк КСА нижний менять пытались - не подходит не по обводам ни по количеству винтов


 - вот он, творческий полет нашего авиапрома!!!! :Biggrin:  

...недаром я удивлялся, что на ф-16 стабилизатор ваще один. То есть он для права и лева - одинаковый.

Ваще - миг-29 на внешний вид по сравнению с нашими другими самолями просто очень "культурный"... Что ж тогда творится на су-25???




> перемеряю


 - о! Тогда вопрос по камуфлу сразу! Если будете на самоле - и он не бадяженный - можно ли вас просить окраску зафотать? Со всех сторон? 




> А вообще ничего, что мы в теме по созданию модели разговор ведем? Может переедем в другой раздел?


 - да ничего! Тут главное не потерять запал для общения!!!




> Как вам окраска МиГ-29 312 серии , Мартыновка, 2006 год ?


 - так это с озёрки самоль, покамуфленный в ТЭЧ озёрки. Там на эмблеме так и написано "ТЭЧ".

Кстати - на конкретно этот самоль есть вся инфа по окраске. И даж декаль такая есть. http://www.rumodelism.com/sunduk/obz130.shtml

вот, кстати, до кучи полный отсьём бортв 33 в таком же камуфле http://www.photoka.info/mig29_1/index.htm




> и обещанная пантера:


 - хм... чтось она на килповскую похожа. Хотя може меня и глючит.  :Rolleyes:  Надо буит сравнить и фото вывесить.

----------


## MAX

Позвольте по поводу взаимозаменяемости ввернуть словечко.
Проходя практику на заводе "Знамя Труда" в 1985г. был свидетелем одного показательного случая. В один из дней к нам вцех прибежала целая делегация инженеров с цеха окончательной сборки. Шум, гам, немного мата и т.п. Оказалось, что работяга на окончательной сборке перепутал сверло и отверстия под винты люков на половине Миг-29 засверлил не тем диаметром. Пришлось делать нестандартный крепеж, со всеми вытекающими... О, как!
По поводу смены ветки. Я думаю не стоит. Все, о чем здесь Вы рассказывайте, без сомнения будет полезно и познавательно всем моделистам, строящим Миг-29. Да и удобней просматривать будет. Впрочем у администрации может быть и другой взгляд. Но администрация здесь с пониманием. :о)

----------


## Антоха

> ...Самолеты МиГ-29 применять в ИБА не планировались, полк продолжил традицию освоения новой техники - Су-7б, МиГ-23бн, и МиГ-29, старики говорят, что эти борта делали специально для ИБА...


это я согласен, что МиГ-29 в его вариациях 9-12 и 9-13 не подходили для ИБА, но тот факт что МиГ-29М стопудово затачивали под это дело, не оспорим!



> спарка 62 осталась в Краснодаре, по уточненным данным(там был ремзавод?), ее не отдали после развала союза,


нашел я уже вашу спарку:-) её отремонтировали и отдали в Смоленск. Там она служила под номером 82.




> По- б/н 64 з/н 50903014896 выпуска 01.89 - она не летала долго, не было КСА-2 для нее(которое с приводом ГП-21), а судя по бюллетеням, КСА-2 на 9-51 поздних шло только для вар Б, да и радисты говорят, что по оборудованию была проще, ее киль есть на  фото б/н 61, серый такой.


спасибо! интересные нюансы всплывают



> По значку гвардии - он был на всех бортах , кроме 21 венгерский (17921) и 19 венгерский (17935), там целая история -когда борта пришли  в полк из венгрии, было 4 АЭ(1990 год), потом начали раздавать борта - в другие полки ушли "венгры" и за компанию и  наши камуфлированные, осталось из венгров только б/н16,19,20,21,22,24, и заставили нанести значки на все борта, потом заставили закрасить, потом опять нанести и с 98 года картина уже не менялась - где восстановили, где нет, так и остались, см. фото б/н 21 по состоянию на август 2003 года - видно, что значка не было вообще.


Вопрос вот какой. Бортовые номера на венграх сохранили родные или "перебили" в полку? Нет случайно фотографий этих самолётов чтобы было видно "пилотки"?




> По  кошке - пантера черная и красный глаз - алмаз, была на 64 и 65 спарке, з/н 18194, и девица только там, фото  ейной дамы на ГО нет, но есть фото дамы и кошки по тому же трафарету, только на Су-25УБ,


на 65-й кошка была тоже по обеим бортам, как на 64-й? или тока на левой стороне




> бывший  техник б/н 65 обещал помочь с фото  65 -й спарки, отсканирую , вывешу.


мы ему готовы магарыч выкатить за помощь:-)



> По переходу рамы  фонаря в грот - там хитрая конструкция, ось вращения рамы фонаря используется только при  открытии фонаря, на закрытом фонаре  рама держится на 4 замках, ось разблокирована и прикрывается подвижными створочками( трапециевидными)между рамой и гротом, там же , за створочками начинается  характерный переход из рамы фонаря 9-12 в грот 9-13 с горизонтальной подштамповкой, и сечение  грота там характерное, с ступенькой.


тоесть фактически там накладная конструкция на обычный каркас как у 9-12?

----------


## Антоха

Тут Серёга упомянул слабую надежность ранних МиГ-29... я лично знаю о проблеме с движками для 9-12 ранних серий. Всё остальное вроде было в рамках приличия, но безусловно хочется услышать комментарий профессионала!
*bogdan*, еще вопрос к чертежам. есть срезу передней кромки крыла? на всех известных рисунках профиль показан по разному :Eek:  

На крайней фотографии МиГ-29 из Озерного. вроде как считается что это камуфляж придуманный и выполненный в полковой ТЭЧ. НО!!! как обычно "но". Если внимательно посмотреть фотографии 33 борта выставлявшегося на крайнем авиашоу в Киеве, то там видно, что на самоле много ОРИГИНАЛЬНОЙ технички. Она явно нанесена не в кустарных условиях! Опять же, по опыту наших ТЭЧ могу сказать, что при перекраске машин её (техничку) обычно или замазывают, или сохраняют предварительно заклеив скотчем, который потом просто отдерают вместе со слоем новой краски(см пример). Получается что самоли Озерновского полка могли красить и на заводе!!!

----------


## AndyK

Богдан, спасибо! А есть еще снимки этого Су-25УБ (в полный рост, с других ракурсов)? Мигарь этот вроде из Озерного, данный окрас был унаследован 29-ыми от Су-27 (Озерное, Миргород). Красили как на АРЗ-Запорожском так и в ТЭЧи полковой

----------


## Антоха

> Богдан, спасибо! А есть еще снимки этого Су-25УБ (в полный рост, с других ракурсов)?


Ты, мил человек, не уводи нас с прального пути :Biggrin:  



> Мигарь этот вроде из Озерного, данный окрас был унаследован 29-ыми от Су-27 (Озерное, Миргород). Красили как на АРЗ-Запорожском так и в ТЭЧи полковой


а вот за это спасибо! Про запорожский АРЗ я не знал.

----------


## bogdan

Во тема пошла! не ожидал. Красили МиГи в Запорожье? так завод работает только по Су последние 4-5 лет, и МиГи там вряд ли красили, попробую узнать, мы с этим заводом плотно работаем, это наш основной АРЗ по нашим ЛА, я эту машину сам фотографировал, и щупал, так МиГремонт не красит, явно самокрас, да и стоит это денег, за так никто не работает сейчас. Просто сходен камуфляж с Су-27 запорожского ремонта по цветам, но не расположению и форме пятен, уточню у автора окраса на заводе, для меня это новость. По бортовым номерам в 642 полку - перекрашивали номера, причем почти одновременно, и темно-серой краской с верхнего камуфляжа закрашивали предыдущие номера, уточню какие поменяли.

----------


## Serega

> Во тема пошла! не ожидал. Красили МиГи в Запорожье? так завод работает только по Су последние 4-5 лет, и МиГи там вряд ли красили, попробую узнать, мы с этим заводом плотно работаем, это наш основной АРЗ по нашим ЛА


 - ну, тут конкретной инфы у меня например нету. Хотя миг-25 для алжира они ремонтили. Правда не знаю когда.




> Просто сходен камуфляж с Су-27 запорожского ремонта по цветам, но не расположению и форме пятен


 - а стандарта на пятна нету. Такой стандарт-то и на заводе был не всегда.




> уточню у автора окраса на заводе, для меня это новость.


 - автор Трюхан вроде? Вот кстати - интересно, под какой фон рассчитана эта окраска. Скорее всего просто "для красоты".  :Frown:  


... а ваще мне больше по душе львовский стиль камуфла.

----------


## Антоха

> ... а ваще мне больше по душе львовский стиль камуфла.


тююю... Серёга! Да ты шо! как можно! там же явно просматривается мажорность!!! :Biggrin:   единственное, за что львлвской малярке можно поставить зачет, так это за подбок колора ;-)

----------


## Serega

> тююю... Серёга! Да ты шо! как можно! там же явно просматривается мажорность!!!


 - имелось в виду из украинских.

----------


## fsl

На сколько я знаю все МиГари на Украине проходят через ремонт и покраску на Львовском АРЗ так как там была база и при союзе,Запорожье занимается ремонтом Сушек 27 и 25. По поводу окраса на 100 процентов не уверен но врядли ТЕЧ полка(базы,крыла )потянет ремонт с покраской по ряду технических и политических причин.В любом случае обещаю при очередном вылете на Бельбек уточнить у командира тамошней базы.
 С уважением FSL.

----------


## Skylark

2 bogdan:
Cпасибо за подробные ответы! Здорово!  :Smile:  
Интересно, что шли разными путями, а результат, во многом схожий...  :Smile:  

По конусу все понятно...
По замерам ширины корпуса понятно... (мне бы такие возможности)...  :Smile:  
По размаху крыла и стабилизатора... Мне доводилось видеть "теорию" 9-12, поэтому могу с 100% уверенностью говорить о размахе крыла без БАНО и размахе стабилизатора в нейтральном положении. По стабилизатору цифру еще уточню, но это точно не 7780 мм. Поприкладываю Ваши размеры - точный "крой" еще никому не мешал. Замеры делал на музейном экспонате 9-13, стабилизатор стоял почти в нулевом положении... цифры получились близкими к теории...
По козырьку и фонарю подгоню пару видов -  у меня что-то было почти готовое...
По двигателям инфа удивила - надо же, разные диаметры... Будем знать!

Мартыновский МиГ очень понравился... Свежо!  :Smile:  
Поскольку я занимаюсь 3D-моделями для тренажеров и авиасимуляторов, то тема окраски для меня очень важна... В планах есть постройка нового МиГа, поэтому надеюсь на помощь по части полковых окрасок, эмблем, бортовых номеров и пр. Судя по данному форуму, знающих людей здесь более чем достаточно...

С уважением,
Саша.

----------


## bogdan

Доброго времени суток! Очередные ответы и вопросы: 



> Ваще - миг-29 на внешний вид по сравнению с нашими другими самолями просто очень "культурный"... Что ж тогда творится на су-25???


Да ничего не творится :Smile:  просто они сборки Тбилисской, поэтому качество сборки чуть похуже, а проблемы те же со взаимозаменяемостью, хотя в обслуживании Су-25 "туже" МиГов, но это уже тема другой ветки...



> тоесть фактически там накладная конструкция на обычный каркас как у 9-12?


Нет, там не накладная конструкция, рамы фонаря и подфонарная рама, как и остекление имеют один чертежный номер на 9-12 и 9-13, а переход на грот у 9-13 без накладок.



> Тут Серёга упомянул слабую надежность ранних МиГ-29... я лично знаю о проблеме с движками для 9-12 ранних серий. Всё остальное вроде было в рамках приличия, но безусловно хочется услышать комментарий профессионала!


По РД-33 2с - нареканий много, и лопатки турбины прогорали, и автоматика барахлила, не говоря уже про электронику двигательную (БПР-88) - загадочный блок, индивидуальный для каждого двигателя, да и ресурс мизерный, правда менять быстро - всего час времени без газовки. А КСА-3(2) - загадочный, но уникальный агрегат, у него основные проблемы - стружка в масле или вибрация выше нормы, бывало летели графитовые уплотнения, весь генератор в масле.



> еще вопрос к чертежам. есть срезу передней кромки крыла? на всех известных рисунках профиль показан по разному


я не пойму о чем речь, поподробнее можно?



> ну, тут конкретной инфы у меня например нету. Хотя миг-25 для алжира они ремонтили. Правда не знаю когда


.
Завод был профильным по МиГ-25, потом их сняли с вооружения, и на заводе освоили Су-17,25,27, вроде МиГ-25 сделали крайний в 2004 году. 



> По поводу окраса на 100 процентов не уверен но врядли ТЕЧ полка(базы,крыла )потянет ремонт с покраской по ряду технических и политических причин.В любом случае обещаю при очередном вылете на Бельбек уточнить у командира тамошней базы.


Да красили в ТЕЧ всегда, в 642 при мне красили 2 борта, а давеча (май 2006) покрасили 7 Су-25 за 6 недель. А ремонтировать , конечно нет, ТЕЧ - не завод.
 To Skylark: Я все постараюсь перемерять ,как будет возможность, с нетерпением жду ваших уточнений, стала работа по модели( теперь опять) :Rolleyes:  , хорошо не покрасил. Мне вывесить результаты измерений, окажут посильную помощь? Может родятся нормальные чертежи все- таки? Юбилей скоро у машины. И фото вот :хорошо виден профиль ГО, и этап погрузки при перевозке в Одессу

----------


## Антоха

Похоже что 39-й раньше был с гвардией!!! Я прав?
И вот еще несколько вопросов:
Известна ли дата последней полетной смены полка?
В ВВС России полки в 90-х перевели на двух эскадрильную систему, а по какому пути пошли в Украине? И как в связи с этим стали наносить бортовые на самолёты. Спрашиваю вот в связи с чем... на крайних фотографиях показан борт 39, который в  советские времена был 15-м... его что из первой (предположительно) эскадрильи во вторую перекинули? с чего вдруг? и таких примеров по полку масса.
Есть точная дата расформирования 642 полка? Позывной аэродрома не помните?
На воздухозаборнике 10 борта видно знак "отличный самолёт". Подскажите, это наследство советского периода, или традиции жили в 642 гапиб и после обретения Украиной независимости, и данный МиГ получил отличие относительно недавно?

----------


## Serega

Богдан - супер!!!

хорошие фоты!!! в кассу камуфла!!! :Smile:  

А еще есть снимки этого самоля? с других сторон например и сверху?

Очень интересно, какой номер у него был раньше. Не думаю что точно 15, птому как эту заглушку могли просто взять где угодно.

----------


## bogdan

Да, со значком был, я про эту тему уже говорил, закрасили его. по результатам осмотра фото :на 20(18107) номер не родной, но гвардия есть,16(17930) тоже не родной, без гвардии, 24(17927) номер родной, но гвардии нет, на 50(25866) справа гвардии нет, на 21 (17921) номер родной, но гвардии нет.

----------


## Serega

кстати, Богдан, какую модель (чье производство ИСМ наверно) - делаете и в каком варианте?

----------


## MAX

Аналогичный вопрос к Богдану.
Какую модель делайте в 72-ом? Поскольку для меня 72-ой родной масштаб было бы очень интересно взглянуть на Вашу модель (в любом состоянии готовности). Что и как правили? Поверьте, это не менее нужный обмен информацией. Хотябы 2 - 3 фото.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## AndyK

Присоединяюсь к Сереге и Максу, я тоже "козявочник":-) А вот Серега, засланный казачок - он у нас в 48-ом. Все нас с Антохой туды переманить пытаеца

----------


## andrew_78

Приветствую всех!

Bogdan  респект за Ваши ценные комментарии и снимки. А также за то,  что тема поддерживается в доступном для народа формате, а не ушла в глухой приват :) Это полезнее как для отвечающего так и для многих вопрошающих. Ну как говорится: “куда рак с клешней – туда и конь с копытом” :). Хотел бы внести некоторые уточнения на предмет ротации матчасти и спросить кое о чем.

1.	Насколько мне известно, в Мартыновку в сентябре 90 года были выведены самоли из Шармеллека (5 гв.иап), а не Кишкунлацхазы (14 гв.иап) и переданы Вашему полку. Соответственно 14 полк сидел в Венгрии до апреля 1991 года, когда пролетом также через Ваш аэродром вывелся в Жердевку. Они Вам тоже свои борта оставляли?
2.	62 спарка я так понял ушла все-таки не в Кубинку,а в Краснодар на 275 АРЗ? Так? Тогда дальнейшая ее судьба известна.  Она попала в Маркулешты (86 гв.миап), потом в руки к молдованам, а затем в штаты, где ей вернули ИБАшный окрас. Зав.номер ейный 50903012038 (вып.31.12.88). Они с Вашей 61 спаркой выпущены подряд. Прилагаю фоты. В том числе фрагмент упоминаемой тут ранее черно-белой фоты. Хреново, что отдали супостату. Тем более раритетный “ретранслятор”.О том что, маркулештская спарка №61 это бывшая 62 мартыновская я говорил более года назад тут:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...=1126101967/50
3.	64 спарку тоже вроде амерам продали. Только уже сами украинцы.  Правда где-то в Конг-Конге ее арестовали по пути за океан. Откуда трафарет пантеры? Известно, что аналогичный рисунок  (возможно несколько другого размера) есть на Су-27. Об этом вот тут:

4.	Про венгерские 9-13.
21 синий (17921) – это бывший 21 красный? 
Насколько я понял номер оставили вместо переданного в те же Маркулешты №21  в ИБАшном камуфле (21907)??? Какие еще борта отправляли в Молдавию? Кроме того, вроде в Новофедоровку еще перегоняли? №46 точно знаю.
19 синий – это 100 пудово экс-29 красный (5 гв.иап), что видно по пятнам камуфла на внешней стороне левого киля и внутренней стороне правого.
5. Так №16 значит обычный серый?  А мне говорили, что ИБА…  
6. Не подскажете две крайние цифры в зав.номере 29 борта (312 серии?) Это бывший Ивано-Франковский самоль? Насколько я понял это один из крайних мигов, выпущенных в СССР.
7. Был ли в полку борт 01. “Копейка”?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Skylark

2 bogdan:
"Я все постараюсь перемерять ,как будет возможность, с нетерпением жду ваших уточнений, стала работа по модели( теперь опять) , хорошо не покрасил". 

да какие там уточнения...
покопался в своих эскизах и с удовольствием констатирую, что ваши обмеры очень точны!  ничего перемерять не надо...  :Smile:  

1. длина закрылка у меня получилась 1880 мм, у Вас -1875 мм... дельта в 5 мм для 72-го масштаба значения не имеет...
2. длина элерона также на 5 мм больше получилась...
чтобы быть до конца точным надо сказать, что между элероном и закрылком  щель примерно в 5 мм, между закрылком и килем - 9+-1,5 мм...
3. длина носка у меня получилась несколько меньше, но! я делал промеры по секциям (1235 + 1347 + 1765 мм от корня к законцовке соответственно), поэтому там не учтены зазоры...
4. с стабилизатором все тоже прилично: размер по передней и задней кромкам полностью совпал, 230 мм - ширина законцовки - вопросов не вызывает. А вот размер 1195 мм не очень понятен... может неправильно понял... если это длина хорды законцовки стабилизатора, то у меня получилось 1130 мм... здесь бы разобраться...
по размаху стабилизатора: точная цифра из "теории" 7670 мм!!!
то, что пишут в РЛЭ и РТЭ - деза (только зачем?)...

Богдан, огромная просьба!  :Smile:  
Если возможно, опубликуйте, пожалуйста, замеры по длине носового обтекателя с ПВД и без него, а также уточнить бы длину токоразрядников... если к длине 17160 прибавить 160 мм получается полная длина 17320 мм... Вы писали о длине разрядников 170 мм... может вырежем 10 мм?  :Smile:  

"Мне вывесить результаты измерений, окажут посильную помощь? Может родятся нормальные чертежи все- таки"?

Конечно же окажут... Было бы здорово!!!
С чертежами все сложнее... Прорисовка занимает очень много времени...
Постараюсь довести до ума общие контуры, но деталировку вряд ли успею... слишком большие объемы инфы по переводу из эскизов в чертежи (для примера эскизик района крыла с элероном)...

Удачи!

С уважением,
Саша.

----------


## Антоха

Разговаривал давича с автором самых первых "чертежей" по МиГ-29 опубликованных в АиВ и полигоновской книге, с Алексеем Михеевым... он признаёт, что у него были исключительно "спичечные" замеры планера (это когда он коробком от спичек промерял весь самолёт - стремался КГБшников).
Так что просил его сильно не ругать и передавал привет всем маниакам МиГ-29!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> Приветствую всех!


Здарова брат манИак :Biggrin:  Смотрю ты свои "мозговые штурмы" не оставляешь... 62-й в амурукании востановили просто смыв молдованскую краску, а на двадцать первом её и смывать то не надо, она вон сама слазит:-)

----------


## Антоха

А вот вам братцы пример "пральной" окраски модели МиГ-29 (про планер даже говорить не буду):
http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/artikel.php?id=1067
Окраска называется - слышал звон, да не знаю где он"!!! :Mad:  
В связи с этим к *bogdan*у вопрос. На сколько краска Мартыновских МиГ-29 была стойка к выгоранию? Имеющиеся фотографии говорят о её хорошем состоянии, но народ рассказывал что машины у вас в основном в бетонных укрытиях стояли...  это так? 
Кстати, никто не желает сделать модель Миг-29 стоящего в таком зелёном холмике? Помоему будет смотреться мега феерично!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Eek:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Maxim's MiG-29 9-13 is much much much much much better.  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> Здарова брат манИак Смотрю ты свои "мозговые штурмы" не оставляешь...


Привет, привет! Да, что ни говори, а приятно оказаться правым "сыграв в темную" и "не имея на руках длинной масти"  :Rolleyes:  А тогда никто это предположение не смог ни опровергнуть ни подтвердить.

----------


## bogdan

Доброго времени суток! Я делаю модель борта 21 (17921) из моего полка, это крайний МиГ, который я обслуживал, точнее разбирал. Модель -Звезда (которая италовская), когда я начинал ее делать, ИСМ еще не делала свой 9-13. Заменил верхний грот на самодельный, все ниши шасси самодельные, кабина тоже. По геометрии - увеличивал стабилизаторы по хорде, корректировал форму, отрезал и переставил конус в нужное положение и т.д. Модель делается долго уже, только в периоды вдохновения. Фото вывешу. 
To andrew_78 :откуда венгерские борта у нас были не знаю, но уточню, говорили из кишкунлацхазы, может не все. 62 спарка точно осталась в Краснодаре, выяснил у людей, которые ее принимать ездили на завод, (вернее пытались). 


> Зав.номер ейный 50903012038 (вып.31.12.88). Они с Вашей 61 спаркой выпущены подряд


 у нашей 61 зав. номер 50903011844 вып. 11.88, насчет 21 борта не знаю, был ли он красным, но на некоторых бортах номер на ВЗ не совпадал с номером на килях. Наш 01- 21506 вып. 09.88, В Саки борта передавали,уточню у сакских сколько.
to Skylark: зазор между закрылком и элероном у меня 10 мм, по ГО - хорда по моим замерам 1140 мм, но это до запила на задней кромке (внутрь от крепления разрядника), а дальше крепление разрядника длиной 55 мм( вот 1195 мм) , а потом уже разрядник, запил равен по глубине длине крепления разрядника без 3 мм, Крепление разрядника -литое вместе с частью законцовки.Длина рязрядника -167 мм без метелки, только что измерил две штуки. Длина конуса с обечайкой крепления (по окончание радиопрозрачной части) -1917мм снизу, ширина обечайки снизу 139 мм, сверху 123 мм, ПВД вместе с креплением - 1119 мм, а насчет эскизов с размерами, так у меня 14 страниц формата А4 только вида сверху, какие вывешивать?
To Антоха: Не выгорала краска, потому что все борта стояли в укрытиях, следы выгорания есть только на венграх, но небольшие, (см. фото б/н 21, район верхних входов).

----------


## Антоха

Ок, понял. Такой вопрос имеется, у 9-13 по средине горба имеются два примыкающих с двух сторон выступа... что под ними?
Вопрос по блокам тепловых ловушек. Они всегда снаряженные были, и на полёты с них снимали заглушки или нет?
Еще Богдан прошу разъяснить непонятку. Во все времена в полках были "законсервированные" машины. Сейчас правда такие машины гниют по причине отсутствия запчастей, а раньше вроде одна-две рабочих лошадки почти принудительно стояли под чехлами. По какой причине их выводили из процесса? 
И крайний вопрос на сегодня. Вы участвовали в полной восстановительной перекраске полковых самолётов? Были ли факты когда "серенькую" машину разрисовывали в ИБАшные цвета. Мне кажется что борт 77 как раз из таких...

----------


## bogdan

Там волоноводы РЭБовской станции. БВП всегда закрыты кожухами,даже на полетах, снимаются только если будут полеты с применением АСО. Насчет хранения в прежние времена не знаю, самому интересно, поспрашиваю. В перекраске участвовал (б/н47), венгров при мне не перекрашивали, да и из наших ЛА в неродной незаводской окраске было 3 борта -77, 47 (с 2002) и 63 спарка после ремонта. 77 борт- это бывший 33, изначальная окраска - ИБАшная, ее отлично видно под новой краской, которая слезать начала через месяц после покраски, ее даже думали смыть , но не смогли.

----------


## Антоха

> Там волоноводы РЭБовской станции. БВП всегда закрыты кожухами,даже на полетах, снимаются только если будут полеты с применением АСО. Насчет хранения в прежние времена не знаю, самому интересно, поспрашиваю. В перекраске участвовал (б/н47), венгров при мне не перекрашивали, да и из наших ЛА в неродной незаводской окраске было 3 борта -77, 47 (с 2002) и 63 спарка после ремонта. 77 борт- это бывший 33, изначальная окраска - ИБАшная, ее отлично видно под новой краской, которая слезать начала через месяц после покраски, ее даже думали смыть , но не смогли.


Непонятка... вроде 47 борт не перекрашенный щас стоит... в оригинальном камуфле, а вот 48-й сто процентов бадяжный!!! Еще Богдан посмотрите плиз на имеющихся у Вас фотографиях, есть ли на перекрашенном 77-м черная антибликовая маска перед козырьком? Мне кажется что после перекраски её не нанесли, но народ не разделяет данной позиции. Фотографий 63 спарки после перекраски нет случаем? Очень интересно на это дело посмотреть...

----------


## Skylark

2 bogdan:
Спасибо за инфу!!!
Конус немного подкорректировал по длине, с стабилизатором буду разбираться...
Выкладываю чертежик фонаря (правда от 9-12). Если будут замечания и цифры - постараюсь учесть.
Касаемо эскизов: "наглеть" не хочется...  :Smile:   - напишу чего у меня нет:
1. нет размеров решетки перепуска воздуха и обтекателя силовой проушины (рядом и только на 9-12, 9-51);
2. нет размеров грязезащитного щитка (хотя промеров стойки много (не успел));
3. нет размеров обтекателей волноводов (9-13)
4. нет размеров ПТБ и крыльевого пилона ПТБ.
5. нет размеров кроя грота 9-13 и его ВЗ, хотя, в принципе, можно разобраться и по фото, ведь центроплан тот же, что и на 9-12...

Отдельный вопрос: Богдан, у Вас в графике есть таблица с основными размерами; там диаметр сопла указан 1010 мм, а по тексту проходили цифры в 910 и 880 мм. Какой размер брать? И насколько часто омские двигатели стояли на самолетах?

Удачи!
Алекс.

----------


## Антоха

> ...Касаемо эскизов: "наглеть" не хочется...


Есть ли у вас чертеж ПФТБ? Интересуют так же сечения - хочу сделать форму для смоляного бака в 48-м маштабе.

----------


## Skylark

2 Антоха:
Если вопрос мне, то, к сожалению, ни эскизов, ни чертежей по ПТБ у меня нет... Не так часто бываю в войсках и, как правило, до баков руки не доходят...  :Smile:  
Надежда на Богдана...

----------


## MAX

> Есть ли у вас чертеж ПФТБ? Интересуют так же сечения - хочу сделать форму для смоляного бака в 48-м маштабе.


Антон, привет!
К сожалению, разочарую тебя. Если сделать бак по точным размерам, то, боюсь, он не встанет под брюхо. Надо начинать с нового самолета. :Smile:

----------


## bogdan

Добрый! насчет перекрашенного борта -не помню, 47,или 48, у него нехарактерное желтое пятно на горбу,это наш инженер пытался сделать песочный цвет,вроде 48,  вот фото,качество плохое, кадр видеосъемки. На 77 борту антибликовую полосу не закрасили до конца, оставив неровный кусок (см. фото). 63 спарки фото нет, обычный спарочный камуфляж в серых тонах с синей техничкой.
2 Skylark: фонарик -класс, в тему, он одинаков с 9-13 по чертежному номеру, согласно каталогу деталей и узлов, остекление и рама- точно.Размеры сверю.Диаметр сопла 1010 мм- это замер по максимальному диаметру на изгибе створок на снятом двигателе, нашел еще замер диаметра сопла по торцам створок -890 мм., два указанных ранее замера -с б/н 06, уточнил по записям.По омским движкам инфы нет точно, на фото видно, что на взлете движки коптят по- разному, который больше коптит-омский.Решетка перепуска и обтекетель силовой проушины -на верхнем входе? Если да, то есть такой эскиз, обтекатели волноводов есть,грот и частично ВЗ есть, выложу. По ПКБ и пилону ситуация сложнее, их я не промерил, как и не весь низ , не успел,так же как и ПФБ. И фото модели, вернее, заготовки.

----------


## MAX

Хорошие заготовки. Респект. Как собирающий 72-ой, несомненно оценил по достоинству. Теперь главное покраской не испортить. :о))

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, привет!
> К сожалению, разочарую тебя. Если сделать бак по точным размерам, то, боюсь, он не встанет под брюхо. Надо начинать с нового самолета.


Привет! "Славянский шкаф доставлен", так что я уже на будущее думаю;-)

----------


## Skylark

2 bogdan:
Cпасибо за уточнения... Бум править...
Насчет фонаря... В хвостовой части он все-таки другой на 9-13 (приходится сопрягать фонарь с другим гротом). Так точно, решетка и обтекатель у верхнего входа - их и имел ввиду.  :Smile:  
С баками все ясно... Надо будет озаботиться...

Моделька интересная... ждем продолжения!  :Smile:  

Удачи!
Алекс.

p.s. было бы здорово разобраться (по возможности) в размерах верхнего люка доступа перед кабиной; прикрывающие створки стыкуются по осевой или они разные по размерам? парочку бы наводящих размеров по КОЛСу и козырьку перед ним... опять куча вопросов...  :Smile: 
у меня есть замеры нижних панелей корпуса... Нужны?

----------


## Антоха

> Добрый! насчет перекрашенного борта -не помню, 47,или 48, у него нехарактерное желтое пятно на горбу,это наш инженер пытался сделать песочный цвет,вроде 48,  вот фото,качество плохое, кадр видеосъемки. На 77 борту антибликовую полосу не закрасили до конца, оставив неровный кусок (см. фото). 63 спарки фото нет, обычный спарочный камуфляж в серых тонах с синей техничкой.


Взлетающий борт это 48-й! У него эта "желтезна" не только на горбу, но и на крыльях... А нет варианта покрупнее выложить картинку? Уж больно хороший момент зафиксирован:-)
По 63-й спарке я так понял, что её перекрасили не в ИБА а в близкий к стандарту окрас?
По 77-й машине я оказался наполовину прав:-) :Biggrin:  !!!
Еще ,Вы так и не рассказали про происхождени на "десятке" знака "отличный самолёт" - он с советских времен остался или при вас нанесли? Были ли еще в полку "отличные" МиГи? если есть строевые фотографии 10, то плиз дайте заценить:-)

----------


## bogdan

По 48 фото нет, только видеосъемка.Перекрашивали 48 в 2002 году, летом, перед юбилеем авиакорпуса, в большой спешке. Краски привезли с Одесского АРЗ, перекрашивали в ТЕЧ, в ангаре. По спаркам уточнил- 61 ушла в Бельбек, 65 в Ивано-Франковск, 50 -в Кировское. На 10 знак отличного самолета появился в 2000-х годах, одновременно с эмблемой МиГ на киле,в 1-й ае любили этим заниматься.10 у меня отфотографирована почти вся, как образец ИБАшной окраски, надо сканировать.63 была окрашена в обычный стандартный окрас 29-го.
2 Skylark:Насчет фонаря: 9-13-отличается только задними боковинами от 9-12, остекление точно одинаковое. По Вашему фонарю: по моим замерам носовая часть в районе самой широкой части ОЧФ(400 мм от начала подфонарной рамы ОЧФ)  шире фонаря  на 20мм с каждой стороны, накладка на ОЧФ при закрытом фонаре уменьшает этот размер на 7 мм с каждой стороны при виде сверху,т.е. ОЧФ не может соприкасаться с линией контура передней части фюзеляжа.По люкам бл.13С: от верхней линии обечайки конуса до начала люков - 265 мм, половинки люка делятся пополам, расстояние от касательной к передней кромке люков (перепендикуляр к СГФ) до стекла КОЛС -430мм, до начала выштамповки на люке- 60 мм, ширина люков - 784 мм. Козырек не мерял.

----------


## Skylark

2 bogdan:
Спасибо за размеры! С фонарем ошибся - доработаю!

----------


## MAX

> Привет! "Славянский шкаф доставлен", так что я уже на будущее думаю;-)


Нормально доехал? Когда состоится передача? :Tongue:

----------


## andrew_78

Богдан, спасибо за ответы и ценные комментарии. Все прочитал с большим интересом.

----------


## bogdan

Доброго! к сожалению нашел только одно фото 65 спарки, и то не весь самолет, зато на форсаже. По движению самолетов - по рассказам старожила полка, в Саки в 93-94 году ушел борт 24 в ИБАшной окраске, помимо остальных, в 1996 году эти борта еще были в Саках, а в 98 году он видел их уже в Бельбеке. Спарка 64 была получена под номером 37, и вроде красным, откуда -не знают. Выходит, 24 было два, причем оба с родными номерами, потому что на 24 венгерском номер родной, не перекрашенный, и на киле тоже 24, есть фото законцовки киля.На заводе в Луховицах в 1988 получили 40 бортов в ИБАшном окрасе. 
2 Skylark: вывешиваю обещанные замеры, КОЛС пересканирую, вышел неразборчиво совсем, надеюсь разберетесь.

----------


## Антоха

> Доброго! к сожалению нашел только одно фото 65 спарки, и то не весь самолет, зато на форсаже.


Мало того что на форсаже, так еще и со знаком "отличный самолёт"!!! Спасибо Богдан!!!



> По движению самолетов - по рассказам старожила полка, в Саки в 93-94 году ушел борт 24 в ИБАшной окраске, помимо остальных, в 1996 году эти борта еще были в Саках, а в 98 году он видел их уже в Бельбеке.


Скорее всего он видел не ваши машины, а два местных самокраса, которые реально пришли из Саки... 27-й (47 на пилотке) уж точно... 



> Спарка 64 была получена под номером 37, и вроде красным, откуда -не знают.


Нереальный какой-то номер для спарки... обычно они все с шестого десятка нацинаются... хотя есть примеры из Дамгартена и Березы, где бортовые были 11,33 (оба белые) и 17 (красный) соотвтственно.



> Выходит, 24 было два, причем оба с родными номерами, потому что на 24 венгерском номер родной, не перекрашенный, и на киле тоже 24, есть фото законцовки киля.


Не факт Богдан, не факт! Фоту конечно выкладывайте... но мне почему-то кажется, что отданный в Саки МиГ имел уже "перебитые" бортовые номера которые не соответствовали первоначальным.

----------


## Skylark

Богдан, спасибо за эскизы... Попробую разобраться...  :Smile:  
У меня такая же "беда": скрючившись где-нибудь под центропланом нацарапаешь цифирь, а потом думаешь за компом, что же это за размер...  :Biggrin:  

p.s. пара эскизов: п-97м и часть замеров основания левого киля...

----------


## bogdan

Доброго времени суток! 


> Скорее всего он видел не ваши машины, а два местных самокраса, которые реально пришли из Саки... 27-й (47 на пилотке) уж точно...


 Да нет вроде, он сам сдавал эту машину в сотый полк в 93-94 году в числе других машин, а потом их же видел в Бельбеке. Насчет спарки - не знаю, сам не видел б/н спарки меньше 50, но так говорит человек, у которого она была в АЕ. по 24 борту - у меня фото пилотки с хвостовым номером крупным планом - номер на пилотке родной, как и бортовой номер на в/з (на фото борта 50 он на заднем плане). Может получится встретиться со старожилом Сакского полка -25 лет на одном аэродроме- он многое прояснит. а по значку отличного борта - это трафарет из первой АЕ, он есть на многих ЛА, в том числе и на 10. По замерам -вот еще лист верхнего грота.

----------


## Антоха

Приветствую! Спасибо за ответы и за столь чуткое внимание к этой не простой теме! Вот фотография "самокраса" из Бельбека про которого я говорил... видно что самоль красился так сказать "по мативам" ваших машин...

----------


## andrew_78

Богдан, спасибо за разъяснения по перемещениям м/ч. Знак "Отличный самолет" сильно отличается от стандартного. 77 борт видимо также ушел в Саки. А что за полк там стоял? (скан из книги МиГ-29 из- ва Полигон) .
Спарка 64 носила ранее №37? Мне известен только один 9.51 с таким номером - в Кубинке в 1990 году была такая машина. С ув. Андрей.

----------


## Антоха

Вопрос не по теме... Подскажите плиз, как сейчас в украинских ВВС выглядят полковые Знамена? Я так понимаю ни один из полков летающих на МиГ-29 не стал приемником советских полков и ни к кому не перешли регалии от расформированных 85гиап, 92 иап, 114иап, 145иап, 161 иап, 642гапиб... следовательно боевые Знамена этих частей сданы куда-нить в пыльный склад, а вновь образованным авабазам выданы новые...

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Вашему вниманию - подправленная версия фонаря 9-12.
Найдутся косяки - дайте знать! 
Удачи!

----------


## andrew_78

Просьба опознать борт 642 полка! Первая цифра 4, далее непонятно.

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! 2 Skylark - косяков в обновленной версии фонаря  не нашел, отличный получился фонарь, жду продолжения. В помощь - фото с видом на профиль крыла при отстыкованной консоли. 2 andrew_78 : это фото предположительно 42 борта (25861), а это фото сделано не в Одессе в 2002 году? Очень похоже на демполеты во время празднования годовщины 5 корпуса. Я покажу людям, может опознают борт, но если фото сделано после 1998 года, то это только борт или 42,43, или 47,48, остальные борта четвертого десятка не летали с этого времени, 43 стал в 1998 году, осенью. Если снимок из Одессы, то это не 48, он там был в статической экспозиции. И вот еще пара новых фото - 64 спарки, 22 и 16 борта.

----------


## Антоха

> Просьба опознать борт 642 полка! Первая цифра 4, далее непонятно.


борт 43... на оригинале фотографии цифры отлично читаются :Biggrin:

----------


## andrew_78

Богдан, спасибо за новые фото! Антоха, скинь плиз оригинал снимка 43 борта.

----------


## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги!
Возвращаясь к модели Миг-29. На ДиШе опубликована статья о постройке этого Мига. Буду очень рад если этот опус кому-то поможет в дальнейшем.
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=2382

И еще раз огромное спасибо всем откликнувшимся в этой ветке.

----------


## bogdan

Добрый! Отличная статья, МАХ! почерпнул много полезного. Некоторые уточнения: вы пишите 


> На правом воздухозаборнике надо прорезать отверстие гильзосброса пушки (на «9-13», в отличие от «9-12», гильзосброс перенесен с левого воздухозаборника на правый) и заклеить изнутри кусочком полистирола


 Это не гильзосброс, это объединенный дренаж топливной системы, он цвета грунтованного дюраля. А гильзосброс находится на внутренней стенке левого в/з, под левой створкой передней ниши шасси, его не видно, если шасси выпущено. Он хорошо виден на чертежах из злинека, и имеет разную конфигурацию для поздних и ранних машин. На  очень ранних машинах( в том числе и на спарках до 90 г.в.) он более развернут вдоль фюзеляжа,в связи с чем исключена возможность применения пушки при подвешенном ПФБ (гильзы попадают в корпус бака). Поздние машины доработали - развернули его почти вертикально, и гильзы уходят почти вертикально вниз,не попадая в бак- блокировки стрельбы при подвешенном баке нет.



> Так же в комплекте деталей сопел от «Aires» есть фототравление с деталями стабилизатора пламени форсажной камеры. С ними я поступил совсем просто – ожег на пламени зажигалки. Эти ажурные детали приобрели замысловатый цвет побежалости. Вполне реальный цвет получился без всяких красок.


 - Эти стабилизаторы пламени со стороны сопла зеленого цвета, они покрыты термостойкой эмалью, она может выгореть до светлого серо-зеленого цвета, но побежалости на стабилизаторе пламени не будет. И к Вам вопрос - а самоклеющаяся фольга на пластике хорошо держится? Не отходит со временем? А то большие переспективы у материала этого намечаются...
2  Skylark: я перемерял ГО на самолете, появилась возможность. Таки вы правы были - тех.описание врет-реальный размах 7692 мм -результат замера трех бортов. Заодно и другие размеры уточнил (см. фото). Параллельно подтвердилась и моя теория- при положении ГО "хвостиком вниз" размах уменьшается - при угле ~ 15-20 град (ниже опустить не удалось-гидравлика оказалась сильнее) он составляет уже 7660 мм. То есть размах необходимо измерять при положении ГО в нейтрали. На очереди - замеры консолей крыла. Результатами поделюсь.

----------


## bogdan

2 Skylark: А, вот еще забыл - я замерил диаметры сопел по внешнему контуру на срезе сопла на 10 движках (5 бортов), преимущественно, омских - картина получилась такая - 999 и 1015,1010 и 1005, 1010 и 1017, 1005 и 1026, 1008 и 1012мм. Самый маленький диаметр - у московского движка,он такой один, больше замерить московских движков не удалось. А у нас в полку было больше московских движков, результаты замеров я уже приводил. Отсюда, видимо и разница в диаметрах - от разной настройки на разных заводах.

----------


## MAX

Богдан, спасибо за консультацию и подсказку. Я на это и расчитывал - грамотные люди почитают и поправят, что не так. Спасибо. Текст поправлю. Я то в ОКБ Яковлева по шасси специализировался.
Фольга держится нормально. Главное, чтобы она продержалась до покраски. Под краской ее не оторвать. Очень удобная штука. Только я бы ее всетаки использовал не везде, а только по необходимости. Иногда фольгой неудаеться сделать нужный элемент.
Еще раз спасибо.
P.S.
Как человек со стороны, скажите, как читается материал? Не заснули пока читали? :о))

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Богдан, спасибо за новую инфу... Буду разбираться... У меня как раз "на подходе" геометрия сопла в деталях и подправленный конус... Маленькая просьба: если будет возможность измерить макс. высоту корневой хорды крыла, сделайте, пожалуйста, доброе дело!  :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребята, тут проскакивала инфа о фотках МиГ-29 из Домны. У кого то остались фотки? Можно залить на рапиду или зешару архивом?

----------


## Антоха

> Ребята, тут проскакивала инфа о фотках МиГ-29 из Домны. У кого то остались фотки? Можно залить на рапиду или зешару архивом?


Ничего тут не проскакивало... :Biggrin:

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Вашему вниманию - носовой обтекатель МиГ-29...

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! 2 МАХ - хорошо читается материал, неясностей нет. Иллюстрируя свои пояснения, вывешиваю фото гильзотвода на 9-51 поздних, я такого фото не встречал, может кому пригодится. 2 Skylark - новые замеры появились, правда, спарки, но ведь спарка -это 9-12 с двухместной кабиной. Я замерил размах крыла, и у меня получилось 11500 мм ровно! Я перемерял несколько раз... и вот что получается: ширина фюзеляжа в трех основных точках соответствует моих ранним замерам ( с допустимой погрешностью), длина носка, элерона и закрылка тоже соответствуют. а законцовка ( от 18 нервюры, там, где заканчивается механизация) больше, чем у 9-13 и ее размах составляет 792 мм с БАНО и антенной(ширина БАНО и антенны 45мм). у 9-13 -757 мм.( ширина БАНО 40 мм). Получается у 9-12 и 9-51 крыло БОЛЬШЕ по размаху!  А если прикинуть размеры законцовки 9-13 к замерам спарки, то получается размах 9-13 11430 мм, как вы и писали.Жаль нет пока возможности замерить боевой самолет.  И зачем потяжелевшему 9-13 "обрезали" крыло? Остальные размеры законцовки такие же, как на 9-13. А замеры ширины ф-жа такие: ширина на стыке носка крыла с наплывом - 3430 мм, на стыке закрылка с бортом - 3528 мм, на стыке ГО с бортом -3460 мм( я раньше последние два замера указал, перепутав местами, уточняюсь). По конусу - отличный конус, очень похож на настоящий, не то что у злинека - как из двух конусов собранный, рубленный какой-то. Только надо указать, что снизу на конусе проходит трос металлизации, соединяющий штангу ПВД и обечайку - характерная особенность. Как замерить высоту хорды корневой , пока не придумал, консолей снятых -то нет. надо будет зашивку снимать что ли. Но это вряд ли получится. Буду думать. И вот нашлось фото спарки 63 из нашего полка.

----------


## Антоха

> ...И вот нашлось фото спарки 63 из нашего полка.


А вот это уже очень интересно! У меня есть инфа, что этот борт в одно время принадлежал морскому полку в Лиманском... и там она уже была в таком же "ремонтном" камуфляже" (МиГ явно прошел ремонт на Львовском АРЗ)... Богдан Вы не припомните, эта машина изначально принадлежала 642 полку или вы её получили с Лиманского?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Ничего тут не поскакивало...


большущее спасибо!

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Богдан, спасибо за инфу... насчет законцовки очень интересно... и даже неожиданно... вот "накрутили" ОКБ-шники!  :Smile:  
насчет конуса справедливое замечание, надо будет переделать, а заодно  лючки отдельно показать с размерами... Насчет корневой хорды мысль возникла, поскольку увидел фоты мигов с отстыкованными консолями, а по-другому померять вряд ли получится... обойдемся и так...  :Smile:  
вот еще у меня вопросик к Вам: может быть есть возможность прояснить ситуацию с отклоняемыми панелями на нижней части крыла перед закрылками? дело в том, что такую конструкцию встречал только на ранних 9-12, а на 9-13 как-то забывал проверить. Возможно на поздних 9-12 и 9-13 эти панели ликвидированы! Поскольку у закрылков оставили только одно положение "взлетно-посадочное" в 25 градусов (ранее был посадочный режим в 40 градусов).

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! 2 Skylark: Я замерил высоту хорды -214 мм,это максимальный размер, без учета толщины верхней обшивки,которая, видимо 2 мм. а насчет отклоняемой панели перед закрылком - впервые слышу про такую, не видел ее ни в живую, ни в техописании. Хотя техописание знаю  :Smile:   проф.обязанность. Да, действительно, углы отклонения закрылков разные у 9-12(9-51) и 9-13- 3 и 2 положения соответственно. Все различия основные между сериями и модификациями есть в техописании - и разные щитки передней ниши, и разные основные стойки, и панели в/з, кили подбалочные, балки АСО, и т.д., а этой поверхности нет. Да и места для нее там нет,в принципе. там проводка управления элеронами с качалкой, трубки гидросистемы, а перед ней по хорде - панель  крыльевого бака. Может это только у первых опытных? Да и она бы существенно меняла картину обтекания профиля в этом районе, уменьшая подьемную силу, т.е. действуя  "против" закрылка. Я замерил законцовки крыла у другой спарки - результат тот же! А нет у Вас возможности замерить крыло 9-12? Было бы интересно сравнить.

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Богдан, спасибо за хорду! По поводу панелей у закрылков идея понятна... На всякий случай, для полной очистки совести  :Smile:    попробую задать вопрос в Кубинке. Может чего интересного скажут...
По крылу есть замеры, как раз 9-12 первых серий... На днях эскиз выложу...

----------


## Oscar

Absolutely stunning build Max!!! :Eek:  . My most sincere congratulations on such fabulous job.

Because I can't speak/read russian -and I've only followed this topic watching your wonderful pictures-, I have some general question to ask in order to understand which detailing sets you used (Neomega??) and all the aftermarket/detailing components added to the basic Academy kit. Could you help me writing a summary of this things, including the markings (decals)??. (it's clear that some of them were painted...)

Thanks in advance Max and warmest regards from Chile, South America.

Oscar

----------


## Антоха

Что это было Урий? :Biggrin:   (с)

----------


## MAX

> Absolutely stunning build Max!!! . My most sincere congratulations on such fabulous job.
> 
> Because I can't speak/read russian -and I've only followed this topic watching your wonderful pictures-, I have some general question to ask in order to understand which detailing sets you used (Neomega??) and all the aftermarket/detailing components added to the basic Academy kit. Could you help me writing a summary of this things, including the markings (decals)??. (it's clear that some of them were painted...)
> 
> Thanks in advance Max and warmest regards from Chile, South America.
> 
> Oscar


Oscar, many thanks! 
It is pleasant to hear such of far Chile. Unfortunately, my English will not allow us to communicate correctly. If you have an opportunity to translate from Russian, here full clause about construction of this model. 
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=2382
There additional details for a set are listed all. 
Once again excuse for my English. And once again thanks for your good words.  :Wink:

----------


## Oscar

Thanks for your kind reply Max. I have translated the whole site and that's precisely what I wanted to know!

Congratulations again for your marvelous job and best regards from Chile

Oscar

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! Выкладываю давно обещанное фото девицы ,которая была нанесена на нижней половине правой консоли ГО на спарке 65 642 полка. Фото сделано на Су-25, но трафарет тот же. 2 Skylark: замерил я еще одну спарку на предмет размаха крыла, более раннего выпуска, результат тот же...

----------


## Антоха

Ши-и-и-карная дама:-) ну прямо-таки стиль амеров времен Второй мировой :Biggrin:   А каким цветом её нарисовали на МиГе?

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую!
Узнал по поводу щитка закрылка... Стоял на ранних сериях... Еще я ошибся с углом выпуска закрылка в посадочное положение, который  равнялся 44 градусам. Касаемо местоположения и функционального предназначения щитка - вот что написано в методе МАИ: 

"_Для повышения эффективности закрылков при выпуске образуется щель обдува их верхней поверхности. Она возникает в результате совместного отклонения закрылка и щитка. Щиток закреплен на задней стенке крыла снизу с помощью валика и петель.0тклонение щитка для образования щели обеспечивается механизмами, состоящими из ползунов, качалок и звеньев. Ползуны установлены в кронштейнах носка закрылка по нервюрам № 3, 8 и 13. Качалки шарнирно подвешены в проушинах на задней стенке крыла и специальными тягами соединены с щитком закрылка. При выпуске закрылка ползуны, перемещаясь вместе с закрылком, поднимают качалки, которые с помощью тяг поворачивают щиток, образуя щель обдува закрылка. На задней кромке щитка имеется резиновый профиль для герметизации щели при убранном положении закрылка._" часть картинки из методы прилагается...

также выкладываю законцовку крыла 9-12 с замерами... буквы "пр" (проекция) за некоторыми цифрами следует понимать как попытку замера в плоскости крыла... Богдан, размах в 11 500 мм меня несколько напрягает...  :Smile:  У меня такая цифра никак не получается... Теоретический размах 9-12 (без обтекателей БАНО и антенн) в 11 360 мм - цифирь точная! У нас разница в замерах законцовок - 9 мм (учитывая Ваш замер обтекателя БАНО и антенн). В общем, совсем немного... Возможно, размеры так и "гуляли" в производстве, но вот ширина на "стыке" носка крыла с наплывом у меня также поменьше и крыло "в теорию встает" хорошо... Кстати, ширина на "стыке" закрылка с бортом практически совпала (разница в пару миллиметров)... Замеры положения крыла (и не только) проводил следующим образом: приклеивал скотчем дюралевый уголок к нижней поверхности обоих ВЗ в районе нужного шпангоута (например, шп. 5 - плоскость передней стенки ниш главных опор шасси - как раз "стык" крыла и наплыва), с помощью струбцины и дюралевой планки делал два замера по стыкам нижнего люка корпуса, определяя тем самым начало отсчета... далее, перемещая струбцину в сторону крыла, замерял относительные координаты выбранных опорных точек сечения... у меня размах "стыка" в этом месте получился равным 3390 мм.

----------


## bogdan

2 Skylark: Приветствую! Насчет щитка – интересная конструкция, никогда про такой не слышал, да и в техописании про него ни слова. Хотя рудименты от него, видимо остались –есть на верхней поверхности крыла  перед закрылком подвижная панель на петлях, хотя изнутри жестко закреплена на тягах. Никак не мог понять , зачем она нужна, видимо она поднималась вверх с упомянутым щитком, увеличивая щель.  Потом , видимо щиток убрали, а панели остались. Насчет замеров размаха крыла – я замерял два борта – 9-51 № 24156 ( б/н 111, который «укр. сокол»), и 9-51 № 17533(только законцовки,793 мм, размах замерить не удалось). Размах полный замерял два раза( с первого раза сам себе не поверил), оба раза дали одинаковый результат -11500 и 11498 мм, да и все размеры замерял по два раза, искал, где мог ошибиться, разница в замерах –пара миллиметров. Насчет размаха- у меня такие мысли: у нас одинаковые замеры носка крыла от стыка консоли с наплывом до нервюры 14, где заканчивается носок- 4360мм с зазорами. Можно посчитать размах этой секции крыла – 4360мм х cos42(стреловидность) и потом это умножить на cos3(поперечное V крыла) , получаем размах секции 3236мм. Теперь считаем размах по моим замерам – 3430мм(ширина ф-жа)+2х3236мм+2х792мм(ширина законцовки) = 11486 мм(близко к 11500 мм). С размерами законцовок 9-13(717мм +40 мм БАНО=757мм) получаем 2х3236мм+2х757мм+3430мм= 11416мм(близко к 11430 мм, размаху 9-13). По вашим замерам:3390мм+ 2х3236мм  + 2х738мм(законцовки без БАНО)= 11338мм. С законцовками 9-13: 3390мм+ 2х3236мм  + 2х757мм =11376 мм(близко к 11360мм). Даже не знаю что и думать :Smile:  - или теория подкачала(?) или полный размах 9-13 все-таки 11360мм?  Для себя сделал выводы: надо замерить еще раз ширину ф-жа, размах полный 9-13 и замерить расстояния между нервюрами законцовок 9-51 и 9-13, возможно это прояснит ситуацию. Жду Ваших комментариев.

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую!
Богдан, панель перед закрылком на верхней поверхности - фактически люк доступа к тягам нижнего щитка, который впоследствии был упразднен. Действительно рудимент... Уверен, никакой кинематики с щитком там не было...
По поводу замеров (9-12)...
3390 мм - ширина корпуса по срезам наплывов...
между наплывом и носком приличная щель, которую желательно учитывать при расчете размаха... это порядка 10-12 мм с каждой стороны...
3236 мм - размах носка...
737 мм - размах законцовки...
в сумме: 3390+2х12+2х3236+2х737... как раз получаем 11360 мм без обтекателей БАНО и антенн...
достоверная цифра габарита по крылу 9-13 - 11408,5 мм...
учитывая укороченную законцовку 9-13 (717 мм), получаем размах - 11320 мм, плюс 90 мм (БАНО) - они ведь однотипные с 9-12...
итого, получаем 11410 мм... что практически лежит в официальном габарите...
вроде, все сходится...

будучи недавно в Кубинке, сделал длиннофокусные фото носовой части 9-12 (борт №40)... и придется несколько подправить обводы "остекления" фонаря... он, все таки, отличается от теории...

----------


## Антоха

имейте ввиду, что борт №40 это машина из экспортной партии и она несколько отличается от обычных МиГ-29 9-12

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! извините, что так долго не отвечал, в отпуске был. Отпуск прошел не зря - все-таки удалось измерить 9-13 по интересующим размерам(борт № 10, зав.29040). Итак, размах- 11415 мм, законцовка крыла -718 мм, ширина по срезам наплывов -3410 мм. Замерял тщательно, по несколько раз. Насчет предыдущих вычислений- размах носка 3236 мм учитывает щель между носком и корпусом, но , если принять ширину фюзеляжа 3410 мм, то все встает на свои места. Только БАНО у 9-12 с антенной СПО, а на 9-13 просто БАНО и оно меньше чем у 9-12 за счет отсутствия антенны. Жаль не удалось измерить спарку... Ходил возле 9-12 очень раннего, еще с ранним в/з, антенной ПИОН в носу, и не было возможности ни измерить ни толком отснять- времени было мало. С учетом замеров, начал переделывать свою модель, хорошо что консоли и ГО не установил еще. Да, уточнил по каталогу деталей и узлов - остекление (без рамы и обшивки) у 9-12 и 9-13 все-таки одинаковое.

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Богдан, с удачным отпуском! Долго "чесал репу" насчет фонарей... Удалось поговорить на эту тему с товарищем из РСК, а также с летчиками из Кубинки. Пересмотрел все боковики на данную тему. И вот какая "петрушка" у меня получается... Несмотря на то, что по каталогу остекление прописано одинаковым, на самолетах 9-12 и 9-13 оно выглядит разным! Если условно разделить остекление по длине на три части, то у 9-12 фонари имеют несколько более выпуклую переднюю треть от теории, на 9-13 встречаются фонари, имеющие более выпуклую заднюю треть. Получается полная каша... Ответ из РСК несколько обескуражил: технология изготовления фонарей допускала большой разброс в обводах от партии к партии. А летчики еще вспомнили, что фонари миговские "впритык", если летать с "щелью". Говорят, с "рогами" периодически цепляется фонарь головой... :).

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! Насчет обводов остекления - мне кажется, что остекление 9-13 просто кажется выпуклым в задней трети из-за формы обшивки рамы - на  9-12 она пологая с уклоном вниз, а на 9-13 уклон существенно меньше из-за более выпуклого верхнего грота, хотя ответ дадут ,видимо, только измерения. А насчет разброса размеров и формы остекления -мне рассказывали "старожилы" полка,прошедшие переучивание в Луховицах, что остекление очень трудно осваивалось в производстве, было много брака , а стекло АО-120, из которого сделано остекление, показало себя не с лучшей стороны в обработке, особенно при глубокой формовке. Поэтому, видимо и такие допуска - использовали заготовки без трещин и "серебра", было не до соблюдения формы. Я сам занимался заменой остекления, правда, на Су-25 - там ТАКИЕ допуска! да и бронестекло расслаивается.., что говорит о качестве остекления . Да и косвенно подтверждается историей Су-27 -там так и не смогли освоить производство цельного остекления-пришлось вводить дополнительный переплет фонаря. А то, что щелью цепляли остекление,так это наверное, при самом верхнем положении кресла, она ведь не сильно выступает над "горшком"...

----------


## berkut

Ja noverno propustil, izvinete vtokom slutsaje, no vi kakie dekali ispolsuite? Osobene interisujus stensilami.

----------


## MAX

> Ja noverno propustil, izvinete vtokom slutsaje, no vi kakie dekali ispolsuite? Osobene interisujus stensilami.


Я так понимаю, это ко мне вопрос. :Rolleyes: 
На этой модели декали сборные. Звезды и номера - это из набора "Линден Хилл" "Липиецк ТОП ГАН". А технические надписи из набора "Бегемот" "Технические надписи самолета Миг-21".
А вот что такое "stensilami" я не понял. Если возможно поясните.

----------


## berkut

> Я так понимаю, это ко мне вопрос.
> На этой модели декали сборные. Звезды и номера - это из набора "Линден Хилл" "Липиецк ТОП ГАН". А технические надписи из набора "Бегемот" "Технические надписи самолета Миг-21".
> А вот что такое "stensilami" я не понял. Если возможно поясните.


Eto russkaja versija "stenciles".  :Rolleyes: 
A, ti s mig-21 sper nadpuci. Oni odinakovije? Ili potsthi? 

Dolgo iskal nadpisi dekali s nadpisami dla mojevo miga.

----------


## MAX

Технические надписи на Миг-21 похожи на Ми-29. Есть синего, черного и красного цвета. Некоторые надписи (по содержанию) одинаковые у этих самолетов. Но прочесть в 48-ом масштабе, очень трудно. Главное расположить их в нужных местах. А для этого нужны хорошие фотографии. Хорошей схемы расположения "технички" на Миг-29 так и нет.

----------

